# fat basterd to fit



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

sorry its a long read but i have tryed to give you a good background on myself

OK so that's me above so i got the tittle to the journal on track now to get everything else on track

im very new to this and i know very little about the type of workouts i need to be doing that's why i have joined this site.

i managed to get a bench today from the trade-it brand new in box for half price its a Weider - 195 TC Weight Bench. but now for the fun bit i know nothing about what type of workouts i should be doing and what weights i should start out at.

a little background on me

im a rather large chap 6ft1-2" and im in the 20-22 stone range that would make me between 280-300lbs i carry the fat well but over the last year & bit iv been unable to walk due to a ankle injury so i have piled it on i was roughly 17 stone before the injury. i have had my surgery now so i want to loose what i put on and improve on what i had before. so my objectives is to loose the fat use it if i can to bulk out and get some definition to myself. i have now had my surgery and i have 2 more weeks until i can use my exercise bike and start to use it again due to having to stay off it for 6 weeks to recover from the operation.

also my diet is going to be hard to fund but i have had some advice on that in my welcome page.

i have been told to work on my cardio by my physiotherapist but i cant do that for another two weeks.

so any advice on what i should be doing or what can help without aggravating my ankle would be amazing.

o ya i almost forgot i am using crutches to get a round so im using my left leg a lot and my arms a lot so should i be working on my arms and shoulder muscles?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

First in best off luck with ur goals bro


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome and good luck, you've got balls too.I would never have put a photo of myself up when I was that size, I never even used to like taking my top off in front of the mrs.

And if your ankle is still weak you can always work on upper body ?


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Good luck with ur goals bro. My first advice would be take a look at ur diet, if ur eating crap and saying its ok then ur only wasting ur time. Swap ur choccy,crisps and cakes for fruit n salads. eat more protein and low G.I carbs (brown rice, brown pasta n sweet potato) if u cant do cardio for 2weeks ur diet WILL need to change and if u do that u'll be on the right track mate.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck mate

Well done on posting the photos you have got the ball rolling now stick at it pal I will be following this jouro!!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Good luck with your goals mate,


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome and good luck with your goals, best of luck mate!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck mate, Ive been there and its not a great way to live! .. Heaviest I was at was about 17.5 stone at the age of 15 if i remember correctly..

Get the diet sorted and get some low intensity cardio on the go! and because you are so heavy the lbs should come away quickly even without cardio and simply reduced cals...


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck with your goals! There are some very knowledgable people on this site that can help you out. It will be a hard road no doubt, I lost 4 stone myself, BUT you CAN do it! The hardest thing is starting and by starting this journal is the beginning. Keep strong and motivated, and as people here have already said make sure your diet is right!

Subbed and looking forward to seeing your transformation!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck mate, takes a lot of balls to post starting pics up, see a lot of journals without them. Sort diet, be consistent and you'll see it dropping off.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

yep mez it wasn't easy to decide to put the pics up but i thought im starting this journey and i will only improve my looks from this. those are the 1st pictures i have with my t-shirt off since i was 8 i was always to embarrassed to show my gut. (im the guy u would see at the pool with a t-shirt on)

i may be able to do some leg exercise aslong as my ankle don't touch the floor i seen a post about raising the bench with blocks so i may be able to do that but as i am big i don't want to make the bench unstable.

also when i do weights would it be better for me to do loads of easy reps to increase my cardio or a couple of heavy reps ?

also my main goal is to loose the fat so the same question really loads of easy reps or heavy reps?

another question is there anything i can use or take to help my skin stay tight and not go saggy like extra oils in my diet vitamins rub in oils ? if you can understand what i mean.

im sorry for the bombardment of questions but i am really new to this.

as for my diet i dont eat crap foods i have cut down on my portions but the problem is cash im back living at my mums the cash i got coming in don't cover the bills. so i can only eat what my mum buys me i have asked her to get me some stuff i was recomended in my welcome post and she is going to do that on fri when she goes shoping


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

gotta say hats off to you tho, it must of been a hard decision to put them up but it will and should be used as motivation mate.

just start the weight with wat u feel comfy with. If uve never really done weight then u need to get ur form right, from the start. Good form is key imo. Doing weight increases ur metabolism better than cardio so doing weight will help u tone up but burn fat too. As for the skin question, i can only advise stuff called bio-oil, but why not go into the ladies section and ask there  they could know better things mayb?

I meant no offence with the eating crap part. But if u do eat crap and dont think u do, u could be in denial? Log ALL ur food for the next two days and im sure ud be surprised. List even wat u drink and with an accurate diet u can alter it. I know money can b an issue, it is for me too but u can get a good diet going really cheap. I prob spend 30quid a week on food   it can be done.

I'll add this tho. If u look negative or give excuses for things then u'll never get wat ur after, u also need to change attitude. Happy face n happy thinking


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Good luck with your goals mate! You'll find lots of support and advice on here 

Dont know if anyone has mentioned it yet, but drink lots of water. I think a lot of people new to training under estimate the need for this.

As for exercises you could try look on here http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/

Plenty of demonstrations of how to do each exercise correctly


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

yep that is me now chris well trying happy thinking been through a lot in the last month not only the operation not going to go into details but my gf left me and i have a son who is 6 with her.

what i have eaten today is breakfast 2 egg mayo sandwiches low fat mayo and only 2 eggs was used i think it was 1 tbl spoon full of mayo. i have had 4 coffee's 1 coffee 1 sugar dash of milk. 2 pints of water been trying to cut out squashes.

and for dinner i had a salad with pork slices 3 thin cut. and about 3tbl spoons worth of home made potato salad. and thats typical of how i eat evey day for the last month im going to try and monitor it all as of fri/mon when my mum goes shopping and put it on here. i have asked her to get me whole meal bread brown rice fish (non battered). that sort of stuff also half spoon sugar aswell and other low fat alternatives to stuff like juices,butter,ect so i can eat more healthy but when i start putting it up on here i will take every bit of advice i can get for my diet and my exercise routine.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

good luck with your goals man


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks JH i just bookmarked that site going to watch some vids and see how they do it and try to do it properly  also i will add new pics every month to show my progress


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Sometimes its better get it all off ur chest mate. I go to a really quiet place and ****ing screem my lungs out, helps me lol.

Ok cut the bread out for start! white bread is just stoggy crap, bin it and try n get 'hovis hearty oats', Oats r amazing for slow release energy, i hav oats every breccie and they keep me going from 6.30am till 10am  . remember u can buy tinned tuna for cheap and its just as good as fresh i personally think. swap ur sugar for sweetner mate, 4spoons of sugar a day is quite a bit. u dont mention lunch? dont skip meals, its worse than eating bad mate. when u skip meals ur body think '**** where's my food' and stores ur next meal as fat.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Sometimes its better get it all off ur chest mate. I go to a really quiet place and ****ing screem my lungs out, helps me lol.
> 
> Ok cut the bread out for start! white bread is just stoggy crap, bin it and try n get 'hovis hearty oats', Oats r amazing for slow release energy, i hav oats every breccie and they keep me going from 6.30am till 10am  . remember u can buy tinned tuna for cheap and its just as good as fresh i personally think. swap ur sugar for sweetner mate, 4spoons of sugar a day is quite a bit. u dont mention lunch? dont skip meals, its worse than eating bad mate. when u skip meals ur body think '**** where's my food' and stores ur next meal as fat.


yep somtimes i could just screem but i think im over it now or over the worst of it iv always dealt with my problems on my own dark room mind games style.

i am going to cut out white bread and i will properly go for sweeteners il give them a go. and i haven't had lunch in a month because all iv been doing is sat at my comp desk because im unable to walk properly due to the ankle and being on crutches. (non weight bearing for 6 weeks because the surgery) so i thought cutting out one meal might be good for me. but now im going to be exercising im going to start having 3 meals a day.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok so i have just done my 1st session this what i did any advice would help

i have done

20kg barbell bench press 15 reps

10kg leg extensions 20 reps

20kg seated barbell twists for 10min's

all of those i did nice and slow little pause's/holds at the end of each movement.

also i attempted some airbike/crunches but it felt wrong i couldn't seem to get the form right my gut got in the way so i don't know if it would be worth my doing them or not my neck/back started to get painful after trying those aswell.

for breakfast i had dry white toast and scrambled eggs 2 eggs and a lil pepper.

it does feel like i could do more of each of those, but i haven't done any exercises in over a year and i don't know if or how my body would of coped with it all so i am taking it slowly untill i can work on my cardio a lot more


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I told you staring a journal was a good idea. Iv not had time to read through but its strating to look good. I will catch up later.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

so its been 6 hours since i finished my session and i have got no aches or pains i feel better than i have for a long time.

with the crunches/air bike i looks like i had the form right but its hard to be 100% sure because every video shows a skinny/muscly built person not a fat person like me. (imagine a turtle on its back that was me or how i felt lol). tomorrow i will be using the butterfly attachments on my bench and properly do legs again.

and advice of how to work my lower back? remember im real fat and i cant use my ankle.

also lunch was 1 tin of tuna and some salad no mayo or extras


----------



## slickcell (Sep 6, 2012)

kelvinspear86 said:


> so its been 6 hours since i finished my session and i have got no aches or pains i feel better than i have for a long time.
> 
> with the crunches/air bike i looks like i had the form right but its hard to be 100% sure because every video shows a skinny/muscly built person not a fat person like me. (imagine a turtle on its back that was me or how i felt lol). tomorrow i will be using the butterfly attachments on my bench and properly do legs again.
> 
> ...


goodluck mate, id love to check in in 4-5 months time and see a massive difference! il keep on checking out this thread. all the best


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I wouldnt worry about working your lower back yet matey .. Its a tender muscle if you mess it up you could be out of the game before youve evan started .. As for diets tips i started out as a fat guy myself was 18 and half stone at the age of 16 so i had enough and started to change my life around .. I did this by eating lots off eggs 6 a days .. Lots of fruit and veg .. Drink atleast 3 litres of water per day ! Also got myself some whey protien shake and had that as a snack when i felt hungry .. Try not to eat anything 2 hours before bad mate and if you can train on a empty stomach first thing in the morning .. Can you swim mate ? Goood luck mate


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> I wouldnt worry about working your lower back yet matey .. Its a tender muscle if you mess it up you could be out of the game before youve evan started .. As for diets tips i started out as a fat guy myself was 18 and half stone at the age of 16 so i had enough and started to change my life around .. I did this by eating lots off eggs 6 a days .. Lots of fruit and veg .. Drink atleast 3 litres of water per day ! Also got myself some whey protien shake and had that as a snack when i felt hungry .. Try not to eat anything 2 hours before bad mate and if you can train on a empty stomach first thing in the morning .. Can you swim mate ? Goood luck mate


my real diet starts friday but i have cut down on what i have been eating and i will increase what is good for me. i don't eat chocolate/crisps and i have not had any alcohol in a year and the last time i was drunk was on my 22bday (26 on the 17th) i normally do have 2 eggs a day scrambled tho no milk just a lil pepper. im eating a roast tonight no gravy or sauce just 1 chop boiled spuds and veg maby a yorkshire pudding and stuffing if im lucky. i don't relay snack so after 8ish (dinner time) i don't eat only drink. as off today aswell i only have 2 coffees one in the morning and one with dinner (coffee is made with 1 teaspoon of sugar/coffee skimed milk) all im drinking now is water iv had 4 pints today. also i cant swim due to ankle injury so its hard for me to do anything to impact my cardio for another 2 weeks. also i hate swimming due to my body (im the t-shirt guy at the pool). i will give my lower back a miss then. i will just using the butterfly attachments on my bench and do leg extensions normal and reverse.

and anything else people recomend i do or dont do


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

chris-taff said:


> Good luck with ur goals bro. My first advice would be take a look at ur diet, if ur eating crap and saying its ok then ur only wasting ur time. Swap ur choccy,crisps and cakes for fruit n salads. eat more protein and low G.I carbs (brown rice, brown pasta n sweet potato) if u cant do cardio for 2weeks ur diet WILL need to change and if u do that u'll be on the right track mate.


Wow brother thats a little harsh. I wouldn't just assume a person is overweight because the eat choc, crisps and cakes all day. There may be many reasons for a persons weight issues and its a little unfair to assume otherwise. I get your point about changing the diet but a little tact would help.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Brilliant mate, great decision to turn things around. Best of luck :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Exactly what equipment have you got. I know you have a bench but do you have a set of dumbell and a barbell with additional weights you can add ? If this is the case there are hundreds of exercises you could do sitting down. That way there is no preasure on your ankle and you can build up your upper body strength.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i got that bench for 65£ brand new i have got a set of barbells and dumbbells total weights i have for them is 40kg vinyl cheapo ones for the barbell and 20kg cast iron for the dumbbells so 60kg in total. thats the equipment i have i will be getting a exercise bike in 2 weeks not sure what it will be its free and off my aunty. i am able to do any exercise with my legs aslong as my foot stays off the floor i did leg extensions on the bench with no problems today.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As a beginner I would advise a full body workout 3 times a week. Pick 1 exercise for each muscle group and perform 3 sets of 10 reps for each exercise. Keep the weight the same for all 3 sets and when all 3 sets become easy increase the weight for the next session. It may help to break the body down into the following areas.

Quads - front section of the leg

Hamstrings - rear section of the leg

Chest

Shoulders

Back (this may be difficult untill you can stand properly so I would leave it for now)

Biceps

Triceps

Now just select one exercise for each muscle and see how you go. Take it easy and try and progress slowly but remember that for your body to respond to training you need to stimulate the muscles, this doesn't mean training till you puke but the final set of each exercise needs to be difficult.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

so basically day on day off for now that sounds very manageable. one question a while back i was told to do something called a 3sec rule and pause just before the end of the movement. like in a bench press 3 seconds to push up and just before im at the top hold for a second then come back down for 3 seconds and hold just before i reach my chest. is that right or was i misinformed ? it sounds right to me but i thought i would check.

also thanks for the support aad123 and everybody else


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The 3 second rule wouldn't do any harm and it would help ensure correct form so if you want to use that system why not. Also by not fully extending or locking out the muscle is placed under greater preasure for longer which helps stimulate groth. You should always control every part of the movement, dont throw or bounce the weights and always try and give a good squeeze at the top.

1 on / 1 off would be ideal.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

yep im going to give it a real go tomorrow and go for 3x10

also from what iv read about them on the net those butterfly attachments on my bench are they worth using i seen a lot of reviews of products where people have said there crap ? from what i have seen in some videos and pics they look ok to me what do you think ? worth putting them into my workout or just leave them?


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just finished my workout and i can feel my muscles burn feels kinda good/refreshing.

what i did was.

leg extensions 3x10 at 10kg for 2x10 and the last set i did 15kg as they didn't feel that hard on 10kg but 15kg i could feel my right leg more (that's the one that has not really been used in over a year because my ankle)

3x10 on the butterfly attachments at 15kg 7.5kg a side i could really feel that in my chest.

3x5min's worth of seated barbell twists with 20kg on the bar. i could feel my abb's really working after the last 5 min i may increase it to 7min's a set

3x10 bench press with the barbell at 20kg.

i haven't had anything to eat yet because all there is in the house is **** until my mum gets shopping in tomorrow no bread no eggs just 2 tins of tuna that i have stashed lol


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

forgot to update food

breakfast/dinner was porridge with honey did not eat till 2pm and i have just had boiled spuds with chicken and peas


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Give this routine a go, it may take about an hour but stick with it and let me know how it goes.

1 - flat bench press

2 - seated shoulder press

3 - skull crushers ( google them as they are a great exercise )

4 - leg extensions

5 - leg curl

6 - bicep curl

7 - abdominal twists

Do 3 sets of 10 reps of each. This will work almost every muscle in your body, apart from your back. If this is a little too much then just do numbers 1, 2 & 3 on one day and 4, 5, 6 & 7 the next day. Give it a go and let me know how it goes.

Also take it easy on the honey and try the porridge without it or if you like it sweet add some berries or a banana.

- - - Updated - - -

Give this routine a go, it may take about an hour but stick with it and let me know how it goes.

1 - flat bench press

2 - seated shoulder press

3 - skull crushers ( google them as they are a great exercise )

4 - leg extensions

5 - leg curl

6 - bicep curl

7 - abdominal twists

Do 3 sets of 10 reps of each. This will work almost every muscle in your body, apart from your back. If this is a little too much then just do numbers 1, 2 & 3 on one day and 4, 5, 6 & 7 the next day. Give it a go and let me know how it goes.

Also take it easy on the honey and try the porridge without it or if you like it sweet add some berries or a banana.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i will give that routine a go thank you

skull crushers that is a amazing name for a exercise i will look it up on youtube in a second

also it was only a lil bit of honey like half a t-spoon im trying to cut most of the bad stuff out of my diet sugar,fatty butters,white bread ect. and replacing them if and where i can i got some sweeteners for my coffee's im getting whole meal bread and flora butter also i only tend to have water now instead of juice. and only 2 coffee's in the morning i gota have my coffee.

also is it better to eat before or after a workout? and how long before/after?


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i managed to do 1-7 man it was hard on the last set but it felt very good to push myself through the last sets

what i did was as said by aad123

3x10 flat bench press 20kg

3x10 seated shoulder press 20kg <twitching now

3x10 skull crushers best name ever and wow they was hard but they made me sweat like a pig started at 20kg but failed went to 10kg on the bar and struggled but succeeded

3x10 leg extensions 15kg

3x10 leg curl 15kg

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 7.5kg

3x10 abdominal twists with 20kg on my shoulders

also i wasn't feeling hungry this morning but i will do myself some porridge after this post all i have had is 1 black coffee no sugar

thanks again aad123 that was a perfect workout


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It is in my view best to eat after training as this is when you need to food to help your body repair the muscles. This is also the only time where many bodybuilders eat high sugar foods as they will cause the body to release insulin and helps move the nutriants into the muscle.

In glad the workout went well, just stick with it on a 1 day on - 1 day off cycle and you will find that the weights will increase which indicated muscle groth. You may not see it right now but when your body fat is lower the new muscle will show through.

As for diet I would advide that you have something to eat in the morning, even if you are not hungry as this will raise your metabolic rate, which will help your body burn calories. Also If you dont eat often enough your body will go into starvation mode which will make it more likely to store fat. This goes against what would seem logical but you need to eat to loose weight.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

fair play, I still wont get my pics up and i'm down to about 15st.

I have got friends who have lost lots of weight and they walked and trained at home.

Get the ankle right and get out walking and enjoy the outdoors.. Have you got a dog?


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i know i may not see a physical change in my appearance for a while but i am starting to feel good inside myself more positive more well happy that im changing myself even my mum has said she can see im more positive.

my morning routen is basically this get up at 7/7.30 have a coffee then at 8ish i start my workout then around 9ish when i finnish i do myself something to eat.

i looked up about starvation mode last night and i never realy looked at it that way before when i was working "industrial roofer asbestos removal felt roofing ect" i never used to eat until 2 in the afternoon and i was up at 5am that could of been why i never got rid of any fat back then.

i do have 2 dogs but to be honest i don't like dogs "dog attacked me when i was 7 scar on my noes and about 2mil below my eye" but i will get getting a exercise bike and a proper bike when i get some cash.

and don't be embarrassed about your pics at the end of the day u could always block your face


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Doing your workout on empty is good for fat loss so keep it up. Exercise is great for improving mood and will make you feel on top of the world. I suffered from mild depression and training was what pulled me through, it made me feel good about myself and without it I wouldn't have been able to cope.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i think I'm in a similar situation i am highly depressed at the moment but since i started this workout and i have joined this site i have been feeling better about myself still depressed a lot but not as much as i was.

i do have to force myself to eat in the morning as well i have never been a breakfast person even back in school i used to skip breakfast most days i would only eat a massive meal then snack after that.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Breakfast is the only thing that gets me out of bed. At the weekend when I could lie in a little I normally have to get up because I'm hunger, iv always been like that. I would say you eating pattern may be the reason you have always been larger but by starting this new life style you will learn a lot about nutrition and how important it is not just in training but in everyday life also.

My doctor told me that exercise is as good as a mild antidipressant so your new posative outlook is proof it's working. You should feel good about yourself because you have decided to do something about your situation.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck mate.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Good luck mate, I'll be following this and hoping you reach your goals as soon as possible. Don't give up.

Also you mentioned about skin, bio oil is what my missus used after having our kids, worked wonders with stretch marks. (Not that I gave a ****, just she did)


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm lucky really i don't have any real visible stretch marks on my gut the only place i got them visible is on the inner part of my elbows. but the ones on my gut will start to show when i start to loose it so i will use bio oil thanks mf88

i am starting to feel very good about me changing myself aad123 and what is also another good thing is I'm not changing myself for somebody else only myself 

also i snuck in another 10reps on the barbells about 10mins ago.

also i had rice and chicken at 8 with some peas.


----------



## BaldyBastard (May 16, 2010)

Good luck with the progress, and forums like this are a good place to stay motivated and get good advice.

I've not trained properly for a good few years now and I've been in and out of gyms over the last couple of years, but not stuck at it like I used to. I'm changing up my ideas and going back to training at home. I got good results when I first started as a young lad - You don't need massive amounts of equipment, as you get stronger you can just get some extra plates and progress on, as your ankle gets better you'll be able to do more exercises.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lot of bastards in this thread !


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

you seem to be doing great mate.  u r starting to feel better for it yet? after uve done ur weights and had a gd wrkout, do u feel like i do? I feel great after a gd wrkout, i love the burn and the endorphins r awsome 

just to clarify i didnt mean to presume that u lived off cakes, crisps n biccy's mate. Its wat i lived off and i got up to 14st10, which doesnt sound a lot but when ur only a tiny 5'6 then it shows wrse than being 6'2 and the same weight. So *I APPOLOGISE* for any hurt i caused. Keep up the good work


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Now the ball is rolling just keep at it. Take some measurements, chest, waist, arms and legs. Do this once a week at the same time and day, first thing in the morning is best. This will be a great way of seeing progress. If you look in the mirror every day you won't see the minor changes but the tape measure will.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> you seem to be doing great mate.  u r starting to feel better for it yet? after uve done ur weights and had a gd wrkout, do u feel like i do? I feel great after a gd wrkout, i love the burn and the endorphins r awsome
> 
> just to clarify i didnt mean to presume that u lived off cakes, crisps n biccy's mate. Its wat i lived off and i got up to 14st10, which doesnt sound a lot but when ur only a tiny 5'6 then it shows wrse than being 6'2 and the same weight. So *I APPOLOGISE* for any hurt i caused. Keep up the good work


ye i am starting to feel better it does feel good to do something about myself and i am only doing it for myself aswell that's another thing that's motivating me.

and don't worry i wasn't offended or hurt by the cakes and other stuff remark if i would of seen somebody else in my size that would be my thought aswell.

i know now that my old diet and eating habits is the reason i was big in the first place and the year 4months off work because of my ankle just made it that much worse.

i will take some measuments over the weekend aswell aad123 and i have been avoiding the mirror aswell that will only be a once a month deal with the pictures.

i can feel the workout in my shoulders today but i have no akes or pains in the rest of my body so i feel good


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> ye i am starting to feel better it does feel good to do something about myself and i am only doing it for myself aswell that's another thing that's motivating me.
> 
> and don't worry i wasn't offended or hurt by the cakes and other stuff remark if i would of seen somebody else in my size that would be my thought aswell.
> 
> ...


Keep going strong buddy if you are any thing like me weekends is when it gets hard :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck mate. :thumb:

Have reps for posting your starting pictures. It will be great to be able to look back on them and see how far you have progressed.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

im not finding the weekends hard to be honest i am really motivated to do this.

i will even be giving up smoking once i start doing cardio a lot of people have told me i will put on a couple of extra pounds when i give up but it will only be for the better plus if that does start happening i will just increase my cardio time 

i know i will be fealing good when i can look back on those pics and be so glad that i did this i know its going to be a long ol road but i know i will see it through with everybody support on here 

thank you guys for your positive responses aswell


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

kelvinspear86 said:


> im not finding the weekends hard to be honest i am really motivated to do this.
> 
> i will even be giving up smoking once i start doing cardio a lot of people have told me i will put on a couple of extra pounds when i give up but it will only be for the better plus if that does start happening i will just increase my cardio time
> 
> ...


I was 17st and smoked 8yrs ago, when I decided to quit smoking I didn't want to get any fatter so started eating healthy and exercising.

I went from a 40in waist to a 32in. So can be done, just wish I'd done weights a bit more cause I ended up quite skinny. Just stick with it, and every time I fancied a *** I had an apple.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i think when i can get out or at least walk on my ankle i will give it up because all i am doing is basically sitting in front of the TV or computer due to my ankle and i do go through about 30+ a day more if i end up with insomnia and i get that a lot mainly due to personal problems ATM but once i can get out and have fun and join a gym i can give them up


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well done so far Kevin. Theres a few of us on here who have fought the battle of the bulge! Heres a couple of tips to help you:-

Get a little book, measure yourself and write it down, write down what weights your lifting, write down realistic goals, aim for at least two pounds a week for a start.

Weigh yourself first thing in the morning after taking a pee.

Take three pictures at this stage, front, side and back in your underpants. Put them safe for later.

Eat your carbs (taters/pasta/rice) at lunchtime. For evenings eat as much salad and any green veg you want with your dinner.

Try Sweetex instead of half spoon sugar (it tastes acceptable), lose the sugar. If you must have sugar in your tea do press ups while your waiting for the kettle to boil.

Learn to love boiled eggs, I use them as quick snacks.

Have a glass of water if you feel hungry, if you still feel hungry after then eat.

Try to get a bicycle.

Most importantly you have to learn to be patient, this will take time mate, don't lose heart, and if you fall off the wagon get back on.

The Sugar! Okay 10 mugs of tea a day at 50 calories = 500 calories per day, 500 x 7 = 3500. One pound of body fat is 3500 calories, this is what it looks like :-



Losing the sugar in your tea is worth losing that every week.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

kelvinspear86 said:


> i think when i can get out or at least walk on my ankle i will give it up because all i am doing is basically sitting in front of the TV or computer due to my ankle and i do go through about 30+ a day more if i end up with insomnia and i get that a lot mainly due to personal problems ATM but once i can get out and have fun and join a gym i can give them up


Also think of all the extra food you could purchase with the extra money you will save when you quit. I had a friend who when she was giving up saved all the money she would have spent over a month and at the end of the month went shopping (well she is a woman, and they love the shopping ). You will need to start saving for new clothes soon as your current ones will be to large once you start seing the results of all this exercise and diet.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice one mate you can do it! Just takes a lot of will power and hard work but its rewarding! We have similar goals so feel free to nab some of my tips from my journey! http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/186016-one-battle-down-one-go.html

You will generally loose a load of weight to start then it doesn't go down as fast but you feel and look better! The mirror and your clothes are the best way to tell you have lost weight. Use this forum to ask any questions some really useful people on here and I have learned so much from this forum. Good luck dude!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Well done so far Kevin. Theres a few of us on here who have fought the battle of the bulge! Heres a couple of tips to help you:-
> 
> Get a little book, measure yourself and write it down, write down what weights your lifting, write down realistic goals, aim for at least two pounds a week for a start.
> 
> ...


Very good post George. I agree with everything you said. I used to have at least 5 cups of tea / coffee a day with sugar, I also added sugar in my cerial but as soon as I decided to sort my diet out that was the first thing to go. The tea / coffee tasted bad for a while but you soon get used to it. Im so used to it now that the other day when someone gave me a drink with sugar in in by mistake I just couldn't drink it, it was just disgusting. Its the small changes that make a big difference over time.

Now as both you and Kevin have problems sleeping have you tried St Johns Wart tabs. My wifes friend advised her to get some as she was a little stressed at work. They calmed her down and all she wanted to do was sleep. She would go to bed at 9.30 and sleep through till the alarm went off. Just an idea that may be worth a try. I got the sleep thing from Milky's journal.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

My sleeps greatly improved since I started using Zinc.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

my smoking cost's not as high as u might think because i smoke tobacco and its cheap of a chap i know 6.50£ a pouch and i do make small roll's so i get 5days out of a pouch. in 4 weeks i properly spend just over 30-35£ depending on where i get my tip's/filters. now i think about it that is like a week's+ of food or could be put towards a gym membership.

but yes i have been cutting down to 2 cups of coffee a day and i prefer my coffee strong and bitter so i only have 1 sugar max any more and it is too sweet. i will be trying some sweeteners or i may just go without sugar.

i will be getting a bike at one stage but i am getting exercisese bike off my aunty for free (free stuff is always the best stuff) plus my finatual situation is very tight........ well my outgoings is 425 befor i pay my mum rent and i get 142 employment support allowancece every 2 weeks ya u can see my prob lol.

also dontown any scales here but i do have a follow up Dr's appointmen in a couple of weeks i will get myself wayed there if i cant befor hand i will be taking some measurements Monday day aswell (only got a mettle tapemesure and a ruler)

in regards to the mesuments how should i do them? like in the center of my gut middleidle of biceps etc ect?

but i have worked it out and i will be able to start using my ankle on the 24th of this month. so i will be able to start cardio properly then


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> My sleeps greatly improved since I started using Zinc.


i have heard this can help but im also thinking it could have been down to my diet and my lifestyle over the last year and 4months where i have just been sat infront of a tv or computer because of my ankle i wouldn't of been using any energy up so i wasn't that tired so i will give it till i can start my proper cardio work and if i am still struggling i will try zinc or some other remidys if not i will ask the dr's to give me something.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

im going to be doing my workouts a little bit later today as my son is doing me a early birthday party (he is only 6 and i only see him once a week) but i will be doing them about 5/6 when he goes back to his mums ok guys


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

kelvinspear86 said:


> i have heard this can help but im also thinking it could have been down to my diet and my lifestyle over the last year and 4months where i have just been sat infront of a tv or computer because of my ankle i wouldn't of been using any energy up so i wasn't that tired so i will give it till i can start my proper cardio work and if i am still struggling i will try zinc or some other remidys if not i will ask the dr's to give me something.


30 **** a day is quite a stimulant as well. I tried the zinc and sleep no better and no weird dreams either, but my mrs has got a sunbed and that knocks me out straight away.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AJP89 said:


> Nice one mate you can do it! Just takes a lot of will power and hard work but its rewarding! We have similar goals so feel free to nab some of my tips from my journey! http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/186016-one-battle-down-one-go.html
> 
> You will generally loose a load of weight to start then it doesn't go down as fast but you feel and look better! The mirror and your clothes are the best way to tell you have lost weight. Use this forum to ask any questions some really useful people on here and I have learned so much from this forum. Good luck dude!


Just had a look at the first post in your journal and the progress photos are amazing. I will be having a good rear through later when Ihave more time. Well done on all your hard work.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

today's workout was a lot harder than fridays workout that might be because of what i have had to eat today or because of what time i have done it not sure.

what i did was basically the same as friday's

3x10 flat bench press 20kg

3x10 seated shoulder press 20kg

3x10 skull crushers10kg on the bar but i still struggled with it could be that im using a 7ft barbell i may try with a dumbbell on the next session or if you have got any advice or tips

3x10 leg extensions 15kg

3x10 leg curl 15kg

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 7.5kg

3x10 abdominal twists with 20kg on my shoulders

ok here is the bad part food

my son surprised me with a early bday party and he is only 6 but he is the apple of my eye( i only get to see him on the weekends because he is at school and i cant go to his to see him because of mobility reasons) i didn't eat a massive amount but i had 3 sausage rolls/cheese rolls (small party kind) 2 mini pizzas (1 mouthful size) and 2 small chocolate eclairs and 3 half strawberry in chocolate) basically the party packs u can get in most supermarkets.

also i love the feeling of my muscles twitching my arms are resting on the desk its like there dancing to the D&B i got on


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A little treat every now and then wont do any harm. If you knew what I ate yesterday you wouldn't worry over a few sausage rolls. :innocent: As long as you did your workout its all good.

If the skull crushers are difficult with the long bar you cpuld just use dumbells, try alternating them but let the dumbell rest at the bottom not the top. This will give you a good stretch on the tricep but you will have to go light as they are tough.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A little treat every now and then wont do any harm. If you knew what I ate yesterday you wouldn't worry over a few sausage rolls. :innocent: As long as you did your workout its all good.
> 
> If the skull crushers are difficult with the long bar you cpuld just use dumbells, try alternating them but let the dumbell rest at the bottom not the top. This will give you a good stretch on the tricep but you will have to go light as they are tough.


i will try using the dumbells and yes it is a very tough exercise to do but i can definatly feel them working tho backs of my arms,sholders also can feel my abs stretch aswell. i know its good to have lil cheat days but in all honisty i doubt they will happen that offten.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok i got a tapemeasure today (one of the dress form ones) so here is my size's

gut 51"

biceps 15" 1/2

left thigh 24" right is 23"

calves 16" right is 15"

chest is 46"1/2

any other measurements?


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

my mum bought me a present today because its my bday.......it was a set of scales so i have just weighed myself and i am 121kg 19stone that is a shock to me because back at the start of august i was 21 stone that was at the dr's aswell.


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck mate! I lost lots of weight myself! Subscribed!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday mate! Sounds like its all going well so far, keep up the good work


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok for food today i had 2 boiled eggs sliced on whole meal bread with flora low fat butter. not had lunch but i got salad with chicken breast in a hour. drinks was one black coffee no sugar and 4 pints of water so far proberly will have another 2pints befor i go to bed tonight


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday mate.

Your waist is the same as mine !!!!

Gets uncomfortable dunnit


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Many Happy Returns of the Day :thumb:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

yep it sure does i tryed doing bicycle crunch's the other day and well we have all seen the cartoons of a tortoise on its back trying to right itself ya that was me cuz my gut :-D


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kelvinspear86 said:


> yep it sure does i tryed doing bicycle crunch's the other day and well we have all seen the cartoons of a tortoise on its back trying to right itself ya that was me cuz my gut :-D


LOL


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck bro and well done on putting up the photos ....everyone after this will be easier and something to be proud of from here on in :thumbup1:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

little change to the food today not salad with a bit of chicken i got stake with salad insted i bloody love my stake aswell gota be medium rare-rare its the only way to have a propper stake


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> little change to the food today not salad with a bit of chicken i got stake with salad insted i bloody love my stake aswell gota be medium rare-rare its the only way to have a propper stake


Not for me .....it has to be nearly burnt to a crisp


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Not for me .....it has to be nearly burnt to a crisp


gota have the juices to mix it with the salad


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Id go further than that, I like it blue to rare, I like to see a little blood when I cut into it :drool:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

todays workout was the same again.

3x10 flat bench press 20kg

3x10 seated shoulder press 20kg

3x10 skull crushers 7.5kg i tryed using 2 dumbbells but still struggled at 5kg each so i removed the grip from the middle of the dumbell and put the weights in the middle and had a hold of the sides and that felt perfect i was able to do it without struggling to keep my arms in synk.

3x10 leg extensions 15kg

3x10 leg curl 15kg

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 7.5kg

3x10 abdominal twists with 25kg on my shoulders

and im going to have a small bowl of porrage in about 20mins about a 3rd of a normal cup's worth


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good workout there and well done for posting your measurements, this will be a great way of tracking progress. Also very well done on dropping 2 stone, amazing progress.

One small piece of advice would be to try and get some protein after your workout to go with your oats.

Also if you are able to complete all 3 sets of your exercises then you need to add a little weight, only 1kg or as close to it as you can get. By adding weight you force your muscles to work harder and grow larger to handle the extra workload.

Are you still only having 2 meals a day ? I would try and get a third if I were you, just a snack to keep your matabalism ticking over.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i do try and have a 3rd meal around lunch time but when i do i tend not to be hungry for dinner. but i do force myself on a workout day could it be because im having a lot of water?

i still do struggle a lot to go through the last sets of 10 on the bench press and seated shoulder press but i am going to increase my leg weights iv been a bit cautious with my legs becuse of my ankle but iv not had any agrovation from it so i think im safe to increase them to 20kg. im about to have a 100g portion of cod in a sandwich so thats my 2nd meal today. i will try to switch up my breakfast's to have more protein in them.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Iv just had a read through..,your doing great!! Keep it up, you have some brilliant advice on here


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> Iv just had a read through..,your doing great!! Keep it up, you have some brilliant advice on here


thanks lou lou i have had some amazing advice from everybody on here and a lot of support for doing this journal. i know it will take a while before i start to see any real improvement but i am on the right track.

for tea i had stew with vegetables potato's and a bit of pork about a small breakfast bowls worth washed down with a pint of water.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love a good beef stew. I bang a load of diced beef and mixed veg into the slow cooker before work and when I get home the smell is amazing. Just sit down and tuck in. Not exactly a normal bodybuilding meal but who cares. Thats tomorrows tea sorted. There is only so much sweet potato, chicken and green beans a person can eat.

Chicken curry tonight, non of these sugar filled jars though, cooked with proper spices. yum yum yum Im getting hungry alraedy.

Hows the training and diet going, still feeling posative I hope.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I love a good beef stew. I bang a load of diced beef and mixed veg into the slow cooker before work and when I get home the smell is amazing. Just sit down and tuck in. Not exactly a normal bodybuilding meal but who cares. Thats tomorrows tea sorted. There is only so much sweet potato, chicken and green beans a person can eat.
> 
> Chicken curry tonight, non of these sugar filled jars though, cooked with proper spices. yum yum yum Im getting hungry alraedy.
> 
> Hows the training and diet going, still feeling posative I hope.


yep im still very positive i was around my m8's today for a change thats why there has been no updates so far today. yep diet is going good im only having 1 coffee a day and thats in the morning now and drinking water for the rest of the day i proberly drink about 7-10 pints a day. all i have had today was 2 banana's and im going to do somthing with rice in a hour or 2 but to be honist i dont feel hungry. could that be beacuse of the amount of water im drinking? and if so is that a good or bad thing?

the training is good but i do feel like im cheating doing a day on day off but once i can use my ankle i plan to do weights one day cardio the next untill i get rid of a lot of my fat then i will want to switch to bulking out if im not happy with the size of my muscles.

and ya beef stew is better than pork but my mum is the one cooking so iv not got much choice there


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As you are a new trainer you are in the perfect position to build muscle and burn fat. New trainers experience rapid muscle groth, far more than an experienced trainer, well for natural trainers anyway. Once you are back on your ankle I would do as you said, one day weights, one day cardio. Cardio doesn't have to be anything too intense, a simple walk will do the job. Start slow and build up, try 1 min jog follower by 5 mins walk. Once you get used to that reduce the rest time by 1 min. Within a few months you will be jogging easily.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i think it will be a couple more months before i can walk/jog properly due to the operation, but physio has said i will be able to ride a bike because there will be less weight on my ankle than walking/jogging.

the operation i had well i don't understand it still but i had what they call a right ankle lateral talar osteochondral defect and the operation they did was right ankle arthroscopy + debridement and microfracture of the osteochondral defect on the lateral aspect of the talus.

all that means nothing to me but the dr's did say it was a lot of work for them to do. so it could take a couple of months before im fully off the crutch's but i will be able to use it for light work.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a knee injury years back where I tore my cartilage in my left knee. Kept me out of sport and training for over a year, had physio but it still plays up now. I know how frustrating it feels not to be able to move around, for a long time after my knee joint was very unstable and it would just give out and I sometimes fell over. Got accused of being drunk once as I was so unsteady.

Once I was back in the gym it was a very very slow process and I managed to build up the muscles in my leg to stabalise my knee. I can now exercise with no issues but any sideways movement of the knee causes it to flare up again, even pushing a shopping troly is difficult when cornering. It may seem bad now but you will soon be up and about.


----------



## Devils_Brother (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been in exactly the same situation you're in mate so i know how difficult it can be to get started. But i'm positive you'll do awesome and achieve all your goals. I really look forward to hearing about your successes! 

Some unsolicited advice, when i started i had to start with brisk walking building into jogging and running. I coupled that with low weight high rep weight lifting exercises like curls, bench, squats, etc. As my fat dropped and muscle grew stronger i started moving from cardio to weight lifting more until where i am now which is weightlifting 5 times a week, with a day or two of cardio thrown in.

Also, i found hula hooping REALLY helped my love handles. You have to make sure to go anti clockwise as well as clockwise however or you end up lopsided! lol! 

Again, best of luck mate!


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

yep it has been very frustrating for me aad123 because i used to be quight active like going round my mates going down town in the day playing with my son all that stuff had to stop. but im still not sure what the long term effects will be like will i be able to return to my job will i have to have more operations there is a lot of other stuff i may or may not be able to do but i wont find out some of that stuff for a while yet. but in doing what i am doing now it can only help me in the long run (less weight on my ankle) before the operation i had limited use of my ankle (getting around on 1 crutch) but that was limited to 5-10mins before i was in to much pain and whilst i was using it i had gone over on it and it defiantly was not stable i couldn't sleep properly recuse i was in a lot of pain and discomfort i have had that since the 11th of may 2011 but now i have no pain so thats a good start it does kinda feel normal im still yet to put any weight on it tho so im still not sure but the signs are good.

but im not going to let it stop me from getting fit and healthy that much i do know.

to be honest devil i have not had much trouble getting started because of recent stuff happening in my life ( my ex braking up with me and other stuff ) i want to change myself and my life style and this is a good time to do it for myself aswell not for anybody else just for me. i know it will take a while before i see any real progress and improvement but we all have to start somewhere and this is my start.

also iv never been able to hula hoop i always used to struggle and well look like a prat lol


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

forgot to update food i have had 2 bananas for breakfast a apple for dinner (wasnt hungry but i had it to keep my metabolism going) for my tea i had boiled spuds chicken breast and pea/carrots.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

todays workout was the same again. but i have increased my legs by 2.5kg. still strugling with the last 5-3 reps on the seated shoulder press and bench press so i have not increased the weight on those yet

3x10 flat bench press 20kg

3x10 seated shoulder press 20kg

3x10 skull crushers 7.5kg

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 7.5kg

3x10 abdominal twists with 25kg on my shoulders

but over all im still fealing very positive about doing this i think this is the best decision i have made in a very long time 

breakfast is going to be two boiled eggs one whole meal bread.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

kelvinspear86 said:


> thanks lou lou i have had some amazing advice from everybody on here and a lot of support for doing this journal. i know it will take a while before i start to see any real improvement but i am on the right track.
> 
> for tea i had stew with vegetables potato's and a bit of pork about a small breakfast bowls worth washed down with a pint of water.


It is a long process sculpting the body...but worthit! You are doing great and it definatly keeps you focused reading everybody's own journeys on here.

The way your going, the weight will fall off you. You must be feeling better everyday


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

keep the focus mate and stay positive.

everyone on here will keep you happy!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

aad123 has given you some good advice :thumbup1:

Its been over a week since you started, you weighed yourself yet? I reckon you must have dropped a bit of weight this week!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Well done for getting into fitness and deciding to lose that weight. I am very much the same, I stopped training a few years ago and the pounds piled up and before I knew it I was well fat. Now in the last 3 months i've lost over 20lbs in weight and I can finally see my frame shaping up again. Long long way to go yet before i'm back to my base, then can start again from there


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks guys 

i weighed myself on monday and i was 121.2kg near dead on 19st back just before august i was weighed at the dr's during a pre-op assessment and i was just under 21st by 2pound i think. but im thinking about getting some new scales because i dont think they are right? i thought i would weigh myself for a laugh and i was 116kg could of i lost 5kg in 3 days?!? and i seen one of my mates that i haven't seen in just under a month and he says i look like i have lost weight in my face he said its not so round/double chin standard <his word's

and ye i do feel better every day and i feel more agile on my crutches aswell still hate the things but i have to use them still.it has also given me more of a mental boost aswell this is definitely the best decision i have made in my life it has helped me get over a brake up from a 8year relationship it has helped me have a better outlook on life there is only good positive things that i am fealing from doing this

and all the support i have got from everybody on this site has been amazing and a real confidence boost


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

5 kg does seem like a lot in 3 days! You weigh yourself with the same scales? But then again you havnt really been eating much and been doing some exercise but still seems like a lot. Maybe you just did a big crap before you weighed your self? aha. Anyway keep up the hard work. You'll get lots of support from people on here :thumb:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

nope not been a crap so far today and it was the same scales. my mum weighed herself after and she was the same as she was on monday i think they don't work properly maby because im heavy they cant register it properly? im confused by it to be honest

food update i had a apple wasnt that hungry again but i am having fish with rice and sweetcorn later.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Domestic scales can fluctuate a little. If they were a lb too heave when you weighed yourself first time and a lb too light this time then that would be an average of 3 lb loss which would be reasonable for a person of your size. If your mate says he can see a change then this is a good sign. Keep doing what you are doing and you will get there.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

they are digital scales aswell (never trusted digital scales myself) but for people to see a improvement is always a bonus and in my head i have not 100% began my proses yet until i get on a bike and do weights one day cardio the next that is when i will start to notice stuff changing about myself.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

digital scales are total pants, I used to have a set and I would weigh myself then walk around the room a few times and the re-weigh and I could loose or gain 3 to 4 lbs. Stick to the old school spring type.

You seem to be doing very well and adapting to this lifestyle with ease. :thumb: Hows the smoking going ? any changes there yet ?


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

with the smoking i have cut down to having one every 1h30min roughly but once i get my bike i will do a 5min exercise every time i crave a ciggy and stop that way i have tryed patches and other crap like gum before and it never worked but i think with the bike i will be able to stop or make me cough enoth to make my body think of **** that **** 

ya i will just use the ones i have got as a rough reference when i go to the dr's i will ask them to weigh me so i can get a accurate amount.

ye i have adapted to this lifestyle a lot easier than i thought i would with things like small meals cutting down on coffee's and only drinking water instead of squash. eating more healthy stuff like whole meal bread,brown rice, low fat butter and only being thinly spread aswell. and doing the exercises they are hard and when im struggling on the last reps i just imagine my ex's face and i try and push the weights into it  but it works and helps me push through and complete the reps.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: amicable break up then mate ?

What ever works as motivation for you is good :thumbup1:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: amicable break up then mate ?
> 
> What ever works as motivation for you is good :thumbup1:


na she broke up with me affter 8 years on my son's birthday....... that was hard.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When your all ripped and muscluar next summer just pop round to her house and show her the new you. Let her know what she's missing. Thats all the motivation you need.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

thats the plan  but i will never get back with her there is loads of reasons but the main one is that she got me into 15k worth of debt and i have always resented her for that. basically i would ask her if we had enoth money to buy myself something or her something clothes games stuff for the house and she would always say yes i always asked her if we have enoth for the bills first aswell next thing i knew i opened one of my bills and it said they haven't received a payment in like 3 months and i was getting charged out the ass for it aswell when i confronted her she said i sent them a payment 2 more months down the line debt collectors at my door and well she had to tell me how she ****ed up lol but i forgave her took a bit of blame for myself even tho she was in control of the cash and i have always resented her for that.

anyway food today was a small bowl of porridge bout 1/4 cups worth plane no sugar and i might have a peace of fruit in a bit.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

food update

breakfast porridge about 1/4 cups worth no sugar

then i had a apple around 3ish wasnt that hungry but i had it to keep my motablism going.

i have just had a small portion of spaghetti bolognaise

drinks was one coffee no sugar and about 4-5 pints worth of water


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well done on sticking to it, Iv had a crap food day. Just ate everything in sight, feel bad now...


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i have been craving bacon today not had any for a long time but i could almost taste it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im feeling soooo bad now. Need to get back on track tomorrow. Weekly cheat well and truly completed and tomorrow is another day, 80 mins of rugby should shift todays cals and a few more too.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

im not having a cheat day just yet im saving that one untill i can go out and get p1ssed  would be the first time iv would of been p1ssed in 4 years


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

today's workout

3x10 flat bench press 22.5kg struggled with the last set of reps but i managed to do them but my shoulders are having a go at me for pushing on

3x10 seated shoulder press 22.5kg same as above

3x10 skull crushers 7.5kg

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 7.5kg

3x10 abdominal twists with 25kg on my shoulders

im realy enjoying doing this now and on monday i can start my exercise bike workouts aswell so then i will be doing day on weights then day on the bike 

i also just had 3 boiled eggs 1 coffee no sugar and a pint of water


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Surely you mean a pint of water. Just back from rugby so cardio done. Good news on the bike, I think it will really help. With chest try changing you hand spacings. I used to feel my shoulders when benching but since I narrowed my grip it's a lot less shoulder involvment and I can feel my chest working. If a narrow grip doesn't help try a slightly wider grip. Just play around till you find what works for you but don't go too narrow or your triceps will be doing all the work.

On you bike you could try some HIIT training, this is great for burning fat. Basically you do a short period at a very fast pace followed by a super slow rest period. So you could start with 10 seconds fast followed by 50 seconds slow. It sounds simple but it really works well. Google it and see what you think.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

yep i did mean water edited it now ty

i will try narrowing my grip on the bar when i think about it i do use a wide grip.

i think i will try that HIIT training i have been looking on the net for some different ways to use the bike and get the most out of it and that does seem to be a popular way people to it 

also food tonight chicken on rice with pea's and i had a lil bowl of porridge to keep my metabolism going. i have had 3 more pints of water and properly 2 more tonight

thanks for the advice aad123


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

day off today.

but for food i have had

scrambled eggs on wholemeal bread 2xeggs 2xbread

1 banana

and later properly fish with rice.

1 coffee no sugar and so far 2 pints of water.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

hows the coffee without the sugar ? Takes a while to get used to it.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> hows the coffee without the sugar ? Takes a while to get used to it.


to be honest its not that bad im used to drinking from vending machines and they never taste like they have sugar in them and when i did have sugar in them before it was only 1 spoon full. also i do like the bitter taste i used to drink a lot of espresso with no sugar


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i never got my bike today but it was a weight day today so not to bad hope i get it for tomorrow

basically i have done the same today as saterday

3x10 flat bench press 22.5kg went with a narrower grip on the bar and my shoulders felt better still struggled with them but not as much as when i used a wide grip.

3x10 seated shoulder press 22.5kg

3x10 skull crushers 7.5kg

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 7.5kg

3x10 abdominal twists with 25kg on my shoulders

food was just a small bowl of porridge no sugar and a black coffee no sugar.

also i have been using my ankle today and there aint relay any pain but it does feel strange and there is a lil bit of pin's and needles/twinges. im not to worried about it that much because i haven't walked on my ankle properly like i have this morning for a year n half. but so far everything is ok......... i think.....


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

How long have you been training now mate ? Things seems to be going well whats your total weight loss so far ?


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

the weight loss im not 100% on but just before my ankle operation i was weighed at the dr's and i was 2lbs under 21stone this was like july 20ish and weighed myself on the 17th of this month and i was 121kg 19stone so i could of lost 2 stone ish.

i got my weights and bench on the 13th of this month and that is when my diet kicked in properly. but i have been on reduced portions since moving back into my mums on the 13th of august (when i had my operation).

so i have only really just started to do all this properly and it is the best decision i have ever made to improve my body.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

total food for today small bowl of porridge no sugar, cheese on toast 1 peace of bread. fish rice sweetcorn in about 10mins

i have had 3 coffee's today no sugar in all of them but iv been tired as hell today

also it has been nearly 24h since my last ciggy and i am going cold turkey <could that be why im tired? i know it is the reason i feel constantly hungry but thats easy to get past just ignore it


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

sorry for the late update been trying to get the exercise bike over today and i just have.

ok what i am planning to do is this

5min warm up steady pace then im going to go to do 10sec's flat out 50sec's cool down and do that for around 20mins (if i can handle it)

food was small bowl of porridge and im going to have some boiled eggs in a min. also 2 coffee's so far no sugar aswell

also i havent had a ciggy in over 36h doing good so far but it is making me tired/hungry a lot more.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

my ankle is not as good as i thought it would seem. i managed to do 5 min at a steady pace to warm up then after the 6th cycle of 10sec's fast 50sec's slow i started to get a lot of discomfort enoth to stop me going to fast. was talking to my physio after and he said it would probably be better for me to stick to a brisk pace untill my ankle is better.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

food update today i had

small bowl of porridge no sugar, x2 boiled eggs, then 1 chicken breast/veg

i have had 3 coffee's no sugar about 4 pints of water today.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with the physio, just take it slow for now. The cycling will strengthen the ankle and slow steady cardio can be good for fat burning. Just keep it so your not breathing heavily and aim for about 30 mins twice a day. If that's too much try 15 mins 4 times a day, or 10 mins 6 times a day. You get the picture..


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I agree with the physio, just take it slow for now. The cycling will strengthen the ankle and slow steady cardio can be good for fat burning. Just keep it so your not breathing heavily and aim for about 30 mins twice a day. If that's too much try 15 mins 4 times a day, or 10 mins 6 times a day. You get the picture..


ye that's what i will do just brake it down into stages and see how my ankle takes it.

today was weight's day so i did the same as normal but i had 10min's on the exercise bike to warm up and once i had finished i had another 10mins.

3x10 flat bench press 22.5kg

3x10 seated shoulder press 22.5kg

3x10 skull crushers 7.5kg

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 7.5kg

3x10 abdominal twists with 25kg on my shoulders

breakfast was black coffee no sugar 2 boiled eggs on there own. and i really do have some sweet cravings aswell not going to indulge them i know its just cuz im giving up smoking but chocolate.................


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> to be honest its not that bad im used to drinking from vending machines and they never taste like they have sugar in them and when i did have sugar in them before it was only 1 spoon full. also i do like the bitter taste i used to drink a lot of espresso with no sugar


I found the same, as in easy to make the change ....I also think you can actully taste the coffee better without suger .....about two days after stopping suger (tea and coffee) mate at work made me acoffe but forgot id stopped taking suger and it tasted fvcking disgusting .......never looked back :thumbup1:


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Just had a quick read of your journal pal. Good luck in the weight loss lots of people here to give advise and tips. O and I have the same wallpaper on my landing. :thumbup1: haha


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

coffee with sugar does taste horrible now it tastes syrupy now my mum made me a coffee and forgot i didnt have sugar lol.

also i had a banana sandwich i know its not unhealthy but it tasted like it should be. i have got pork chop/boiled spuds/veg tonight

also i have still not had a ciggy im so suprised how easy it has been so far i really must be in the right mind set to do this that can only be a good thing


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Stopping smoking is always in the mind, if you dont really want to then you won't but if as you said you are in the right mind set it makes it a hell of a lot easier.

With your diet I would bump up your calories a little and try and get a bit more protein as this is required to build muscle. Also you could increase your consumption of fruit and veg as there are many health benifits in doing this and they also fill you up a little without adding a huge amount of additional calories. If I can cut bodyfat at 12st5 on 2000 cals a day you could easily drop weight on a simular or even greater amount of calories with the added benifit of building muscle at the same time.

You seem to be doing very well currently so keep it up.

Are you planning on putting up any new photos ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> total food for today small bowl of porridge no sugar, cheese on toast 1 peace of bread. fish rice sweetcorn in about 10mins
> 
> i have had 3 coffee's today no sugar in all of them but iv been tired as hell today
> 
> also it has been nearly 24h since my last ciggy and i am going cold turkey <could that be why im tired? i know it is the reason i feel constantly hungry but thats easy to get past just ignore it


you need to get protien into you mate ......like breakfast have six eggs (3 whole 3 whites) on ONE slice of toast ...Muscle burns fat ... what ive read your not going to build any muscle on what you are consuming...... its nearly all carbs ...gt rid o the cheese and have a tin o tuna or beef or chicken or turkey and dring a gallon of water a day .


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Stopping smoking is always in the mind, if you dont really want to then you won't but if as you said you are in the right mind set it makes it a hell of a lot easier.
> 
> With your diet I would bump up your calories a little and try and get a bit more protein as this is required to build muscle. Also you could increase your consumption of fruit and veg as there are many health benifits in doing this and they also fill you up a little without adding a huge amount of additional calories. If I can cut bodyfat at 12st5 on 2000 cals a day you could easily drop weight on a simular or even greater amount of calories with the added benifit of building muscle at the same time.
> 
> ...


 ya my cash situation is starting to get better so i will be able to buy my own food and increase my intake more and increase my protien more i know it is low at the moment but i have been living off my mums food so not had much choice but now im starting to have a bit of cash to myself i can manage my food a lot better.

also pics will be on the weekend i think then they will be updated every month


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> ya my cash situation is starting to get better so i will be able to buy my own food and increase my intake more and increase my protien more i know it is low at the moment but i have been living off my mums food so not had much choice but now im starting to have a bit of cash to myself i can manage my food a lot better.
> 
> also pics will be on the weekend i think then they will be updated every month


 :thumbup1:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok good morning so far i did 30mins at a brisk pace on the bike (around 60-70rpm) no distance/speed monitor so best i could do was time how long it took one leg to do a full rotation. also it is a cheapo bike with little resistance on max setting but it is better than nothing.

im going down the shops in about 20mins to pick myself up some stuff im gessing i should be aiming for protien rich stuff like fish,chicken,unsalted nuts. any other cheap protien rich stuff i should be on the lookout for?

so far 1 coffee no sugar and 2 pints of water.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> ok good morning so far i did 30mins at a brisk pace on the bike (around 60-70rpm) no distance/speed monitor so best i could do was time how long it took one leg to do a full rotation. also it is a cheapo bike with little resistance on max setting but it is better than nothing.
> 
> im going down the shops in about 20mins to pick myself up some stuff im gessing i should be aiming for protien rich stuff like fish,chicken,unsalted nuts. any other cheap protien rich stuff i should be on the lookout for?
> 
> so far 1 coffee no sugar and 2 pints of water.


yes .....EGGS .....the best protien you can get ...everthing is based on the egg coz its deemed perfect and has a score of 100.

you can get a tray of 30 at tesco for £3:10p

I go through 50 whole eggs and 60 whites a week .....really !


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Replicator said:


> yes .....EGGS .....the best protien you can get ...everthing is based on the egg coz its deemed perfect and has a score of 100.
> 
> you can get a tray of 30 at tesco for £3:10p
> 
> I go through 50 whole eggs and 60 whites a week .....really !


i normaly have eggs every other day but i will start to have them for every breakfast i tend to have 2/3 boiled eggs when i do but i have been living off my mums food so i couldn't eat everything as tempting as it was tho.

i got myself 18 eggs/5 portions of chicken breast/5 portions of cod/5 tins of tuna/also bananas/apples/oranges/bag of dry roasted nuts( so i can add them to stuff like fish/rice to give extra flavor plus i read somewhere that dry roasted was a good source of protien) all that was just under 20£ so it wasnt that bad.

all this was at morrisons bout 5 min walk from me and the walk didnt aggravate my ankle so thats another good thing

i did have 3 eggs this morning


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok so today i have done 3x30mins 3x5min 1x20min on the bike every time i want a ciggy i will have 5 mins on the bike that's why there is 5min runs. ankle is still very uncomfortable but not painful so i am not to worried im starting to think this will be a permanent thing but i will have to wait till the 3rd for a dr's conformation.

food was 3xboiled eggs for breakfast then i had 1chicken breast with one of those veg stirfry things no oil was used only the juices from veg/chicken also added a small handful of dry roasted nuts (gave it a real nice flavor)

and i will be having tuna with brown rice and peas later on. might switch the rice for pasta not sure what i fancy yet.

drinks was 1 coffee no sugar and 5 pints of water so far probably another coffee and another 2-3pints of water.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> i normaly have eggs every other day but i will start to have them for every breakfast i tend to have 2/3 boiled eggs when i do but i have been living off my mums food so i couldn't eat everything as tempting as it was tho.
> 
> i got myself 18 eggs/5 portions of chicken breast/5 portions of cod/5 tins of tuna/also bananas/apples/oranges/bag of dry roasted nuts( so i can add them to stuff like fish/rice to give extra flavor plus i read somewhere that dry roasted was a good source of protien) all that was just under 20£ so it wasnt that bad.
> 
> ...


Bloody good start bud :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Kevin your lucky to have input from Replicator. Iv read lots of his posts on other peoples journals and he knows what he talking about. I agree with him on the eggs, they are a great and cheap protein source. I have at least 3 whole eggs a day, sometimes more. Good call on the shopping, bodybuilding food doesn't have to cost a lot as its all simple unprocessed foods. When I go shopping I only go down 3 or 4 isles as most of the crap they sell I just dont eat (well not untill cheat day).

Good news on the ankle, glad you are now ableto walk on it, the disscomfort may be due to the joints being tight as they have been static for quite a while. Im sure this will reduce as time goes on.

Mounthly pics are a good idea and Im sure you will be happy with the progress you have made. You have been working extreamly hard and Im sure it will pay off. :beer:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Also you can make up your own protien packed yogurts with Fromage Frais and cottage cheese , both are very low in carbs and fat and high in protien. now I cant stand iether own thier own eughh.

BUT if you do the followingyou will have nearly 900grams of yougurt for about £1:80 ......you be lucky to but a pre made 65gram yog for under 60P which is full of suger and very little protien ......do the math

REPS YOGURTS

Put in a blender 300grams of cottage cheese and 500grams of Fromage Frais,2 scoops of flavourless protein powder, a good table spoon of powder sweetener, and some flavouring, I use those flavourings you can buy from the big Protein powder company's , or a flavoured protein powder then no need for flavouring . I often use those powder sugars free jelly's for flavouring. I get these at tescos, thickens it up a bit better.

Bingo 3 decent sized yogs with about 35g of protein in and tastes great ,

It's the only way I can eat it and get the good slow acting casein protein from the cottage cheese.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ye i have seen a lot of good advice from replicator in other journals/forum posts. i have worked it out i will have 3 eggs a day for breakfast easy and quick to do just boil/peal/munch. and then i will have another 2 meals aswell maby one snack then a meal depends how i feel. i know i wont see any real results for a while yet but i do feel more agile/lighter on my feet and i do feel very positive about myself for the first time in a while.

had another coffee no sugar and 1 pint of water.

and i will be doing another 20/30mins on the bike in a bit


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have found an amazing supper that tastes like ice cream but is loaded with protein. Get a 300g tub of cottage cheese and mix with 2 scoops of whey powerd, chock is best, and I use full fat cottage cheese as it tasted far better. Once mixed stick it in the freezer for about 15 mins untill its super cold but not frozed,then simply enjoy. Better than ben & jerrys in my opinion. You could divide it into 2 150g servings but I normally end up eating the lot in 1.

The low fat cottage cheese doesn't taste very nice at all but the full fat is amazing. You could also try Quark, its a low fat soft cheese and it also tastes nice mixed with fruit or berries.

Im not a big user of protein powder as I try and get my protein from whole foods like chicken, turkey, steak and fish but every so ofter I will have a few scoops as desrpibed above.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Also you can make up your own protien packed yogurts with Fromage Frais and cottage cheese , both are very low in carbs and fat and high in protien. now I cant stand iether own thier own eughh.
> 
> BUT if you do the followingyou will have nearly 900grams of yougurt for about £1:80 ......you be lucky to but a pre made 65gram yog for under 60P which is full of suger and very little protien ......do the math
> 
> ...


i may have to dap down to morrisons again tomorrow and try that one 

i have been looking into making my own high protein food's yog's shake's even bars. but cash is still tight for me untill i get a payout for my ankle could be a while yet. i currently have 20£ left for the next month so u can see my problem.

to be honist i dont realy care about the taste of stuff always had a well strange taste. i love stuff like blue cheese,cottage cheese,goats cheese loads of strange stuff i have had and i rarely turn my noes up at it.

but i will defo be making a lot of my own stuff once funds are in good shape


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I have found an amazing supper that tastes like ice cream but is loaded with protein. Get a 300g tub of cottage cheese and mix with 2 scoops of whey powerd, chock is best, and I use full fat cottage cheese as it tasted far better. Once mixed stick it in the freezer for about 15 mins untill its super cold but not frozed,then simply enjoy. Better than ben & jerrys in my opinion. You could divide it into 2 150g servings but I normally end up eating the lot in 1.
> 
> The low fat cottage cheese doesn't taste very nice at all but the full fat is amazing. You could also try Quark, its a low fat soft cheese and it also tastes nice mixed with fruit or berries.
> 
> Im not a big user of protein powder as I try and get my protein from whole foods like chicken, turkey, steak and fish but every so ofter I will have a few scoops as desrpibed above.


i may have to try that one aswell i do like my ice cream.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Talking of strange tastes I used to work with a guy who was well into his bodybuilding and for lunch most days he would have a tin of oxtail soup with 2 tins of tuna mixed into it. I looked like sick but he loved it. There's nout as strange folk....


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Talking of strange tastes I used to work with a guy who was well into his bodybuilding and for lunch most days he would have a tin of oxtail soup with 2 tins of tuna mixed into it. I looked like sick but he loved it. There's nout as strange folk....


 :scared:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Talking of strange tastes I used to work with a guy who was well into his bodybuilding and for lunch most days he would have a tin of oxtail soup with 2 tins of tuna mixed into it. I looked like sick but he loved it. There's nout as strange folk....


that sounds nice to me........ it does.

one of the things i used to do in the winter when i was up on the roofs was make a big flask of bovril in the morning then i would get some cooked chicken/pork/beef well any meat we had cooked then i would drop chunks into the flask so at the end of the day i could have a munch on some nice juicy meat with a nice cup of bovril. i used to get some strange looks but up on the roof's in freezing cold wind that used to warm me straight up


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

reza85 said:


> :scared:


Exactly mg:

He tried to convince me that liquidised tuna mixed with diet coke was nice, I think he was just taking the **** at this point.

New thread idea "sick food combos" Im on it !


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Exactly mg:
> 
> He tried to convince me that liquidised tuna mixed with diet coke was nice, I think he was just taking the **** at this point.


im going to agre with that one thats never going to taste nice unless u dont have tastebuds...........


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Exactly mg:
> 
> He tried to convince me that liquidised tuna mixed with diet coke was nice, I think he was just taking the **** at this point.
> 
> New thread idea "sick food combos" Im on it !


I liquidise my tuna too coz i jut cant eat it............yes its okay with the oil in but we are trying to cut that out here thats why im only suggesting foods high in protien and cheap to fit the budget,

any way take two tins of tuna with water(185gram ones ) and horse them into the blender with half a pint of water and a third of a tin of heinz baked beans salt and pepper and whizz up , hten pout into two drink shakers and make up to the top with water ,,lovely after cooled in the fridge...........disgusting warm !!

PROTEIN SHAKES i make with eggs and cottage cheese

What I do is this

Put 12 egg whites and 6 whole eggs in a Pyrex dish whisked up with a fork (20 seconds )and scrambled in the microwave , break it up a bit with a fork and when cooled then put in a blender. Add 300grams of cottage cheese + 2 scoops of unflavoured protein powder + 1 desert spoonful of powder sweetener and some flavouring of choice, I use those flavourings you can buy from the big Protein powder company's or a flavoured protein powder and half pint of water.

Once blended for a couple of mins pour equally into 3 protein shakers and then fill them up to top with water and stick in the fridge

They just taste like a milk shake

What you have here is 3 bloody good protein drinks with around 50grams of protein in each one ..PERFECT


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

the shakes do sound like they could be nice, i have never liked beans but i gess i could just switch them with spaghetti in tomato sauce. i have just put myself 3 eggs on the boil and i am about to start my workout 20mins warm up on the bike then onto the weights


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

another good workout i had 20mins warm up on the bike

then i did

3x10 flat bench press 22.5kg

3x10 seated shoulder press 22.5kg

3x10 skull crushers 8.75kg increased from 7.5kg could take it to 10kg next time

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 9kg up from 7.5kg

3x10 abdominal twists with 25kg on my shoulders

after i did another 10mins on the bike then i walked down the shops and picked myself up some quark..... gona try it

food wise i have had 3 boiled eggs. 1 coffee no sugar and 2 pints of water


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

There is a lady on here called Keeks and she is a quark-a-holic. She loves the stuff, I like cottage cheese better but each to their own. I think she even started a thread about the stuff.

Well done on the weights, increasing the weights is a sign that things are working and you seem to be enjoying your new bike. Just keep doing what your doing.

I tried liquidised tuna once and only once. Didn't stay down long!!! Id rather eat cat food, or even the cat would be nicer than thet tuna. Makes me shudder thinking about it. :angry:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ya tbh its not that bad well there aint much taste. i just bought it on a whim seen it and thought i read a thread on this and it is ment to be good.

i just added it to some rice/pea's i had left over from last night and it was nice not realy sure how to describe the taste it added but it was nice i will try cottage cheese soon but quark is good in my books.

i have never had liquidized tuna and iv never realy seen the point in liquidizing food anyway it all looks the same once it is in the mouth.

also i have had another 2x20min goes on the bike i may give it a rest for the rest of the day my legs are starting to have a go at me lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> the shakes do sound like they could be nice, i have never liked beans but i gess i could just switch them with spaghetti in tomato sauce. i have just put myself 3 eggs on the boil and i am about to start my workout 20mins warm up on the bike then onto the weights


Exactly ...I dont always use baked beans ...I sometimes use jalepeno sauce , sometimes brown sauce ..its all about getting the different flavours that YOU like :thumb:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aslong as the protien is high i spose u can just make it up as u go along 

ok so far today i have done 3x20mins 1x10min 4x5min and i will probably do another 20min on the bike before i go to bed.

food has been 3xboiled eggs rice/pea's/quark <tasted better than i thought it would and i will be having a small bolognaise tonight.

drinks have been 3x coffee no sugar been feeling tired today. 5 pints of water and i probably will have another pint or 2 before bed.

also on another note i have noticed i feel bloated and i dont seem to be passing that much water its only been the last 3 days i have noticed this any advice or stuff i can take to help?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I think quark is vile .....................unless you do this,.. take a third of a 250gram tub and mix with 3 whole eggs and a scoop of whatever flavoured protien powder youlike and mix them together with a fork (or blender)and then put in the microwave for 2 mins .take it out and mix again and if still too watery do it for another 30 seconds .turns out like a warm moose ...lovely


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Replicator said:


> I think quark is vile .....................unless you do this,.. take a third of a 250gram tub and mix with 3 whole eggs and a scoop of whatever flavoured protien powder youlike and mix them together with a fork (or blender)and then put in the microwave for 2 mins .take it out and mix again and if still too watery do it for another 30 seconds .turns out like a warm moose ...lovely


that does sound nice i may have to look into buying some powder when i got some more cash (unlikely to be before the tax hike) sounds like a lot of stuff can be done with it.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> that does sound nice i may have to look into buying some powder when i got some more cash (unlikely to be before the tax hike) sounds like a lot of stuff can be done with it.


Absolutely ....you can do a lot with fromage frais , cottage cheese and quark..all cheep compared to the high fat sh1t and they are relitavily high in protien ......on their own they are fvckin vile tho LOL..


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i do have...... well strange taste bud's i like the taste of quark i have always liked the bitter/sour taste's even my son who is now 6 likes the same stuff as me he likes uncooked blue cheese,brie,pickeled eggs/onions,branston pickle,piccalilli, lemons all that sort of stuff and a lot more even the new chocolate Philadelphia i like aswell.

but once i get my money probs sorted out (hopefully wont be long as soon as my compensation checks start rolling in) i will be able to make a lot of my own foods so i can work out what i am eating


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> i do have...... well strange taste bud's i like the taste of quark i have always liked the bitter/sour taste's even my son who is now 6 likes the same stuff as me he likes uncooked blue cheese,brie,pickeled eggs/onions,branston pickle,piccalilli, lemons all that sort of stuff and a lot more even the new chocolate Philadelphia i like aswell.
> 
> but once i get my money probs sorted out (hopefully wont be long as soon as my compensation checks start rolling in) i will be able to make a lot of my own foods so i can work out what i am eating


 :nono: :thumbdown: you gotta cut all that out m8


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Replicator said:


> :nono: :thumbdown: you gotta cut all that out m8


i havent had any of that for ages now probably back in june/july just saying what my taste buds are like


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Good progress buddy keep up the good work! Need to get my **** in gear been saying it for over a year now hopefully you will bring some inspiration!!


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

to be honest this is the best decision i have ever made to change my lifestyle  it has made me a much more happier person and i have only just got started i cant wait to know how i will feel in a couple of months


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

sorry for the late update been a hectic morning arguments with the ex......... good to use the anger on the bike tho i did 47mins before my legs cramped up :#

breakfast was a small bowl of porridge and 1 boiled egg correct me if my thinking is wrong but because i do one day weights one day cardio. more protien would be better on weight days rather than cardio?

also i re-did my mesurments today not a lot of improvement but still some also i worked it out i have only been doing the exercises for 16days so far and cardio has only started on the 25th

old ----------new

gut 51" ----------gut 49"

biceps 15" 1/2 ----------biceps 15" but they don't feel as flabby and i can see a little definition to them well there not just round

left thigh 24" right is 23" ----------left and right are now 24"

calves 16" right is 15----------left 16" right 15"1/2 getting closer i am trying to lift the weight with my right leg more

chest is 46"1/2----------chest is 46"

i do still feel like i am retaining water tho,bloated feeling a lot anything i can take or try to add to my diet ? or should i cut back on water

also i will add new pictures later on today got a lot to do today but i will try


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's very good progress and now your on your bike it will only get better.

If you want to get rid of water don't lower your water intake, if anything you could increase it. If you restrict water your body will panic and hold onto more water. You could try green tea as this is often quoted as being good for water retention.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> sorry for the late update been a hectic morning arguments with the ex......... good to use the anger on the bike tho i did 47mins before my legs cramped up :#
> 
> breakfast was a small bowl of porridge and 1 boiled egg correct me if my thinking is wrong but because i do one day weights one day cardio. more protien would be better on weight days rather than cardio?
> 
> ...


If your wanting to gain muscle you need to eat protien EVERY DAY about 250 - 300 grams of it because protein is needed continually in the healing process...especailly if your doing your weights to failure.

Sorry but that breafast to be honest is absolute sh1te ..One boiled egg !!!!!!!! 6grams of protien ..........................you need to eat at least 30 - 50 grams of protienfor your breakfast ..its the main meal of the day ..............this is exactly why i make drinks with my eggs coz i just cant eat 6 eggs first thing in the morning .

It is fat you want to lose here isnt it ?? so get tath protien down ye , more the musle the more it will burn the fat.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Replicator makes a very good point, your body does need protein to repair muscle following your workouts, this includes you bike sessions. What I would advise is to try and estimate your lean body mass. This is your body weight minus your body fat. Have a look on line for a body fat calculator, that are not the most accurate but will be close enough for what we need. Once you workout your bodyfat % you will know how much lean body tissue you have. Now you know that you need to eat 1 gram of protein per pound of lean mass. So an example would be a 20 stone man @ 50% bodyfat has 10 stone lean body mass. 10 stone is 140 pound so our man needs 140 grams of protein per day. If our man is eating 3 meals a day each meal will need to contain roughly 46 grams of protein.

At this stage in the game it may be a little difficult for you to achieve but you need to work towards it.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok i will eat more eggs in the morning it just seemed i was eating to much for the workout's i was doing. but i gess its where im not used to eating 3 times a day.

also i had fish and rice earlyer and im about to go make......duno eggs,quark,diced tomato's maby mix pasta into it........ well somin with eggs/quark maby tuna aswell.

just done a body fat calculator and these are the results

bf 35.78%

kg of fat 43.29kg

lean mass 77.71 kg roughly 169 lbs so i need 169grams of protien a day...... i think i will need to invest in some powders to get my intake that high.

but i will try to increase it as much as i can with the means i have at the moment.

also i gave up on the scales there sh1t lol it said i was 111kg then i tryed again it said 123kg so i thought ahhhh feck them ima just use measurements


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about the exact amount, any increase will be good and jumping straight to 160+ may be a little too much for your body. Just increase slowly to allow your digestive tract to adjust to the change. Remember slow and steady progress is the key to this, it's a new lifestyle for you so you need time to adjust.

- - - Updated - - -

I wouldn't worry too much about the exact amount, any increase will be good and jumping straight to 160+ may be a little too much for your body. Just increase slowly to allow your digestive tract to adjust to the change. Remember slow and steady progress is the key to this, it's a new lifestyle for you so you need time to adjust.

- - - Updated - - -

I wouldn't worry too much about the exact amount, any increase will be good and jumping straight to 160+ may be a little too much for your body. Just increase slowly to allow your digestive tract to adjust to the change. Remember slow and steady progress is the key to this, it's a new lifestyle for you so you need time to adjust.

- - - Updated - - -

I wouldn't worry too much about the exact amount, any increase will be good and jumping straight to 160+ may be a little too much for your body. Just increase slowly to allow your digestive tract to adjust to the change. Remember slow and steady progress is the key to this, it's a new lifestyle for you so you need time to adjust.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i dont think i will be able to get my intake that high for a while anyway it is a strugle to eat 3 meals a day.

i just made something well its 200g quark,5 eggs,pasta,pork lunchen meat, 200grams worth of cod. some mushrooms,dry roasted nuts and some tomato's diced up i know most of the stuff i put in there was high in protein and tbh it tastes fecking nice i think i can get 2 meals worth out of it.

also today i have done just over 2h worth on the bike. started watching red dwarf season 1 on love film done just under 4 eps whilst on the bike.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> i dont think i will be able to get my intake that high for a while anyway it is a strugle to eat 3 meals a day.
> 
> i just made something well its 200g quark,5 eggs,pasta,pork lunchen meat, 200grams worth of cod. some mushrooms,dry roasted nuts and some tomato's diced up i know most of the stuff i put in there was high in protein and tbh it tastes fecking nice i think i can get 2 meals worth out of it.
> 
> also today i have done just over 2h worth on the bike. started watching red dwarf season 1 on love film done just under 4 eps whilst on the bike.


if its a struggle to eat three meals a day try and make them 80% protien coz the body will pull the rest it needs for energy etc from fat reserves (at the moment anyway )


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

found this in my ****nal of documents saved over the years .....it might be of help..I also think you really need to do some research.

Here are a few things to consider when weight loss (fat) is your primary goal while retaining muscle.

1. Fasted cardio in the morning is ideal best because insulin levels are lowest, hormone sensitive lipase is fully active, the fat cell releasing enzyme while lipoprotein lipase is dormant, the storage enzyme for fat cells. GH is still coming off its overnight high, a major fat burning hormone, less blood glucose is in your blood stream to be burned, leaving fats as the go to substrate. Keep the session under 60 minutes long, 45 minutes is ample, to long and you eat up muscle tissue.

2. Do not consume carbs when you don't need them, meaning that if you're not about to work out or you just got done working out, don't eat carbs! No more than 25 grams in a meal if you must have some. Give yourself the proper carbohydrate fuel to get through a workout and the carbs to recover, that's it! Any other carbs taken in should be "run off" or carbs from veggies, cottage cheese, nuts, natural peanut butter or sources that are not true carb sources like starches and sugars.

3. Do not get hungry! Letting yourself get hungry causes loops to enter the diet, you get impatient and look for anything to eat. It's human nature when you feel starved. Even if it's the right thing to eat, you end up eating way too much of it. Eat often enough to stay full even if its lots of veggies and water.

4. Do not consume large amounts of fat and carbs together. This is a controversy in many fitness circles right now but it is my belief based on human metabolism and peoples over reliance on carbs. Carbs of any kind will release insulin (high glycemic more so) which acts to store anything in your blood stream. Fats normally get booted to storage since they don't need chemical processing or active transport to become body fat. Plus the body prefers to use carbs (glucose) as energy. So my message is don't eat them together in huge amounts. A few grams of healthy fat with complex carbs are ok (15g fat for every 50 grams carbs eaten at a sitting). Assuming you always eat a protein at every meal as well of course!

5. Take fish oils! They increase your sensitivity to carbs (allowing you to use more vs store more) and they assist with fat loss via PPAR-delta stimulation (a mitochondrial activator found in muscle). Allwyn Cosgrove, a very popular weight loss specialist and researcher is huge on fish oils to aid in fat loss (3-6g a day).

6. Screw the popular weight loss thermogenic products on the market. They all say proprietary blend which means nothing more than "some of this and some of that". Supplements to take before cardio that are known to assist with fat burning in amounts found to have an effect are:

-Caffeine 200mg (PDE inhibitor, beta 1,2,3 adrenergic agonist, acetylcholine antagonist)

-Yohimbine HCL 8mg (alpha 2 adgrenergic antagonist)

-Aspirin 81mg (inhibits alpha-glycerol-phosphate, the re-esterification enzyme of free fatty acids)

-Green tea extract (EGCG) 400mg (inhibits the breakdown of norepinephrine)

7. 60 to 30 minutes before bed eat 1-1.5 cups cottage cheese (2% or less) to fight hunger cravings and give your body some slow digesting casein protein to breakdown and use during the night, its void of sugar, low carb (lactose) and high protein, plus it's got calcium which can help you sleep. No it won't get stored as fat! Your body does not just turn off your digestive system at night people! If calories are controlled during the day and exercise is intense enough, you will process and use foods like this even at night.

8. Eat citrus fruits if you must eat fruits as they are acidic and raise insulin much less than most typical fruits (exception of pineapple). Plus they contain flavinoids such as naringin in oranges and grapefruit which also help with fat loss by extending caffeine's effects. Do not eat grapefruit with prescription meds as it will amplify its effects in most cases.

9. Maintain some form of weight training at least 3x a week or your body won't have a damn reason to hold muscle, it will burn muscle faster then the recession is burning away at the stock market if you're doing cardio more than 4x a week. Too much cardio and no weights = a soft skeleton body in no time.

10. If long duration steady state cardio (45 minutes) stops working, throw in a shorter 30 minute intervals (hard/easy work rest periods) 1-2x a week and go with that as a plateau buster. Works every time for most!

11. Lastly, when you really feel like you're hungry as hell all the time and weight loss is not keeping up, "REFEEDS" are far more effective then cheat meals or cheat days at kick starting your metabolism. Refeed's are just 1 single very high carb meal of slow and medium digesting carbs. Eaten before bed (yes 1-2 hours before bed!) tricks your body into sucking up all these carbs all night long causing it to blunt any hint of starvation or metabolic slow down. T3, leptin, and a couple other hormones related to hunger and metabolic rate go through the roof because of the overnight presence of insulin (you won't store much if your diet has been spot on over the week). This does have a limit however. The amount and type of carbs needs to be titrated to your bodyweight.

__________________


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

that is a lot to take in and has answered some of the questions i still had i have only just realy started to watch what i am putting in myself over the last weekish (looking at how much carb's/fat/protein is in stuff) and i am starting to make sure what i am eating is got more protien by asmuch as possible compared to carbs/fat.

i was wondering about fish oils and other vitamins if i should be taking any supplements? i will get some fish oils tomorrow

i normaly do my workout in the morning before i eat anything i have a coffee no sugar before i start and some water if i need some when im working but i normaly eat about 20-1h affter i have finished i have to remind myself or i wont eat till 2-3 in the affternoon.

in regards to (7) 1-1.5 cups........ is that right ? that does seem like a lot to me.

but thank you for that info replicator i have learned quight a bit from all that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A lot of usefull info there. I think the cup measurement is an American measurement and doesn't mean a coffee mug full :whistling: .

I personally get 300g tubs and have half a tub one night and the other the following night. Keeps well in the fridge but dont store for more than 3 days.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ahhh that makes more sense i wasn't sure because a cup can be anything from a small esspresso cup to a hot chocolate cup. but half a tub sounds right

todays workout

15mins warm up on the bike and 15 mins affter the workout

3x10 flat bench press 22.5kg

3x10 seated shoulder press 22.5kg

3x10 skull crushers 8.75kg

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 9kg

3x10 abdominal twists with 25kg on my shoulders

3 eggs for breakfast and one coffee no sugar


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> ahhh that makes more sense i wasn't sure because a cup can be anything from a small esspresso cup to a hot chocolate cup. but half a tub sounds right
> 
> todays workout
> 
> ...


Hi

A cup is usually a normal sized tea cup ..not a mug but again if your not sure research it I found this on the net in about 10 seconds

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cup_(unit)

Good luck m8


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i did have a quick look on google but i still was not sure becuse everybody has diffrent meanings to stuff like a cup to you could work out at 240-280ml but to me a cup is 300-400ml.

there is a lot of variants aswell i asked my mum what she thought a cup in size was and she said well it depends on the size of the cup.........at that point i asked my mum's bf and he said well proberly between 200-400ml depending on what size cup........ thats why i got confused because i was not sure what "cup" you ment  could of been a area thing (different words mean different stuff all over the uk)

but now i know i will try to include all the stuff you have told me once my funds are more than 20£ every 2 weeks.

i will make sure protien will be the main part of a meal by asmuch as possible and i will try to increase the amount i eat aswell.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will go onto fit-day and input 1 cup of cottage cheese and see what the equivalent is in grams. It's an amerian we'd site but it allows you to change the unit of measurement. Never thought a cup would cause so much discussion. Lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> i did have a quick look on google but i still was not sure becuse everybody has diffrent meanings to stuff like a cup to you could work out at 240-280ml but to me a cup is 300-400ml.
> 
> there is a lot of variants aswell i asked my mum what she thought a cup in size was and she said well it depends on the size of the cup.........at that point i asked my mum's bf and he said well proberly between 200-400ml depending on what size cup........ thats why i got confused because i was not sure what "cup" you ment  could of been a area thing (different words mean different stuff all over the uk)
> 
> ...


LOL ....youll get there


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I will go onto fit-day and input 1 cup of cottage cheese and see what the equivalent is in grams.
> 
> brilliant idea :thumb:
> 
> It's an amerian we'd site but it allows you to change the unit of measurement. Never thought a cup would cause so much discussion. Lol


 :lol:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I will go onto fit-day and input 1 cup of cottage cheese and see what the equivalent is in grams. It's an amerian we'd site but it allows you to change the unit of measurement. Never thought a cup would cause so much discussion. Lol


well in my house a cup has been compared to a laptop....... ya we sad here lol.

- - - Updated - - -



Replicator said:


> LOL ....youll get there


i know i will it will just take a while


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> well in my house a cup has been compared to a laptop....... ya we sad here lol.
> 
> :lol:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

o ya forgot to add my food today and bike workouts

aswell as the weights today i have done 4x15min 2x20min 1x5min runs on the bike 

i had 3 eggs this morning with coffee no sugar. i had some of that mix i made last night tastes even better cold. and i will be having chicken on brown rice or bread tonight.

i have had 6 pints of water and i will make myself another coffee in a min aswell feel tired as ****


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

According to our American friends on fit-day 1 cup of cottage cheese has 183 calories which is the equivalent (spelling ?) of 166g. Although the macro split they quote is different as I think they have used low fat cottage cheese not full fat as I have, its a reasonable comparison. So I would just split a 300g tub in 2 and each serving would be more or less 1 cup. Also it seems that the low fat stuff has a greater protein % and less calories per serving. Not a problem to me as I start my bulking phase next week :bounce: . Although like you I do find it difficult to eat huge amounts of food. If I only ate when I was hungry I would only have about 3 meals a day, the rest of the time I just ram it in and force it down (Uw er misses).


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> According to our American friends on fit-day 1 cup of cottage cheese has 183 calories which is the equivalent (spelling ?) of 166g. Although the macro split they quote is different as I think they have used low fat cottage cheese not full fat as I have, its a reasonable comparison. So I would just split a 300g tub in 2 and each serving would be more or less 1 cup. Also it seems that the low fat stuff has a greater protein % and less calories per serving. Not a problem to me as I start my bulking phase next week :bounce: . Although like you I do find it difficult to eat huge amounts of food. If I only ate when I was hungry I would only have about 3 meals a day, the rest of the time I just ram it in and force it down (Uw er misses).


that dont sound that bad tbh i think a 300g tub of cottage cheese was just under 1£ in morrisons might of been some cheaper but i was looking for quark at the time 

if it is only 1£ish a tub thats only 4£ a week so that could be manageable. but eating before i goes to bed goes against everything i have ever been told about dieting...... but i know u guys know more about dieting/gaining muscle/body repair than most people.

i must rember to get fish oil's noticed my joints seem to grind aswell and i seen somewhere that fish oils was good for that.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> that dont sound that bad tbh i think a 300g tub of cottage cheese was just under 1£ in morrisons might of been some cheaper but i was looking for quark at the time
> 
> if it is only 1£ish a tub thats only 4£ a week so that could be manageable. but eating before i goes to bed goes against everything i have ever been told about dieting...... but i know u guys know more about dieting/gaining muscle/body repair than most people.
> 
> i must rember to get fish oil's noticed my joints seem to grind aswell and i seen somewhere that fish oils was good for that.


60p in tescos the every day value one and 300g too


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

so far today i have done 1x30mins on the bike and i have had 3x boiled eggs 1x coffee no sugar and 1 pint of water. im now going to aim to do 4/5 30min workouts a day minimum im starting to watch red dwarf on lovefilm and ride my bike at the same time each epp is like 28-30mins long. it makes it easier to go for the 30mins

there is still a lot of discomfort in my ankle but no pain and it is there when i am just walking even sitting so i know it is not the bike that is causing the discomfort. it could be a permanent thing but i wont find out till wednesday (hospital follow up).

but i wont let it get in my way of sorting out my body, i think tomorrow i will try to add deadlifts to my workout but i may only do 2x10 or 4x5 on deads to test my ankle with the extra weight.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> so far today i have done 1x30mins on the bike and i have had 3x boiled eggs 1x coffee no sugar and 1 pint of water. im now going to aim to do 4/5 30min workouts a day minimum im starting to watch red dwarf on lovefilm and ride my bike at the same time each epp is like 28-30mins long. it makes it easier to go for the 30mins
> 
> there is still a lot of discomfort in my ankle but no pain and it is there when i am just walking even sitting so i know it is not the bike that is causing the discomfort. it could be a permanent thing but i wont find out till wednesday (hospital follow up).
> 
> but i wont let it get in my way of sorting out my body, i think tomorrow i will try to add deadlifts to my workout but i may only do 2x10 or 4x5 on deads to test my ankle with the extra weight.


What exactly do you mean by that m8


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Replicator said:


> What exactly do you mean by that m8


 4 or 5 workouts on the bike at 30mins at a time every day. i may do longer runs if i can. but thats wat i am aiming for


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> 4 or 5 workouts on the bike at 30mins at a time every day. i may do longer runs if i can. but thats wat i am aiming for


thank god for that, i thougth you meant weights LOL, but its still far too many though if you are trying to build muscle ..once a day is plenty or you will be eating into the recovery process of the weight sessions .and you wil get no where as far as bulding muscle goes. Recovey demands rest time..............that is of course if its BB style weight sessions you do .


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Replicator said:


> thank god for that, i thougth you meant weights LOL, but its still far too many though if you are trying to build muscle ..once a day is plenty or you will be eating into the recovery process of the weight sessions .and you wil get no where as far as bulding muscle goes. Recovey demands rest time..............that is of course if its BB style weight sessions you do .


as far as i know it is bb style sessions i do i dont take brakes between set's/reps the only time i will stop is for a swig of water or toilet everything else can wait till i have finished.

what would be a good total time to go for? 1h split over 4x15min 3x20 or 2x30? i do feel tired a lot since i have started using the bike maby thats why im not sure i have changed a load of stuff from in the last month.

like i have said before when it comes to all this i am very green thats why i am on this site  to learn and improve myself. if u think i am doing something wrong then tell me i wont take any offense to it im here to learn.

also i had some more of that mix i made still taste's nice i will have to make it again. and i have had 4 pints of water so far.

and i have done 4x30min on the bike.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> as far as i know it is bb style sessions i do i dont take brakes between set's/reps the only time i will stop is for a swig of water or toilet everything else can wait till i have finished.
> 
> theres nothng wrong with taking a minute or two between sets if need . for BB you need to be going to failure on your last set of every exercise , then when you exceed your target reps on that last set its time to add a kg and so on this is how the weight will rise as you progress .
> 
> ...


keep up the good work m8


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i dont normaly go to failure but i will start going to failure.

i will only go for a hour and see how everything works. when i think about it i am doing a lot and going from doing nothing to what i am doing now no wonder im tired a lot.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

sorry for the late update but i went over my mates last night.

weights today

+ <is how many extra i did before failure

3x10 flat bench press 22.5kg +3

3x10 seated shoulder press 22.5kg +1

3x10 skull crushers 8.75kg +4 going to increase to 10kg

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg im stuck on this weight till i can get some bigger cast weights the bar they sits on hase no room left for any more weights stupid vinyl weights

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg same as above

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 9kg +2

3x10 abdominal twists with 25kg on my shoulders < i could do them for ages but it does start to hert my neck/shoulders when i add more weights.

food was 3 eggs. had 2x coffee no sugar so far im going back out in a bit so im not sure what i will have to eat or when.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

With ref to eating before bed don't worry. As you are on low calories and working out your body will use everything you eat for groth and recovery so there will be nothing left to store as fat. I have my last meal literally 5 mins before bed, this way your body will not become catabolic while you sleep. This is why lots of bb have cottage cheese for supper as the protein is slow release and will feed your muscle while you sleep.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok im back now i have been building a pc today and catching up with some old mates 

so food today was not that good but i kinda made up for it 3 egg's this morning. bacon butty this afternoon with the fat cut off............ i know my mates misses made it for me i couldn't say no to bacon  and i have just ate a salad with 2 more eggs.

also i have had 4x5mins on the bike (due to 4 cravings for ciggys).

also in regards to eating before bed the only thing i think will affect me is going to sleep after food i think i will struggle but i can always get some "sleeping pills"


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

been to the hospital today had a check up done on my ankle basically it could take 6 months before i know if/when i can return to work......

walking most of the day so i not used my bike yet i had a quick tuna sandwich before i left for the hospital.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have read or heard somewhere that carbs before bed can help you sleep so it may not be too much of an issue. Also I would try not to go down the sleeping tab route.

Did you have your weight done at the hospital ?


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ahh thats what i forgot to put ye i was 19st 1lbs and he checked my pre-op notes i was 20 stone 11lbs

i have also done 3x20mins on the bike aswell as being out and about most of the day 

food for the day was.

tuna sandwich this morning.

then i had a salad with some cottage cheese (bought 2 tubs in morrisons 1£ each)

and i went to the pub but i was good  no booze i had water and a stake (rare) no chips extra salad. 

also i wouldn't go for sleeping pills unless i had a lot of trouble. i never knew that carbs could help you sleep will have to rember that one


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good weight loss my friend. Shows that all these changes in diet and training are working well, you must be very happy. Well done and keep it up. :thumb: :beer: :thumb:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

yep i am happy  i know i still have a long way to go and once i have lost probably another 6-8lbs my weight loss will slow down but i know it will take a very long time untill i am happy with my body im aiming for around 15st once i have lost my fat and gained some muscle (or a lot) i haven't decided if i will be natty or not just yet i know i have a long way to go before i come to that point in the road. but one step at a time


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fantastic progress matey. keep going bud


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> sorry for the late update but i went over my mates last night.
> 
> weights today
> 
> ...


im a bit confused with the flat bench press coz you should ......or normally be able to bench press twice as much and more than you can shoulder press above your head. but your weigths and reps are identical .....................however three more reps means youshould up this a kg when you do bench next week ..half a kg on the shoulder press and so on


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Replicator said:


> im a bit confused with the flat bench press coz you should ......or normally be able to bench press twice as much and more than you can shoulder press above your head. but your weigths and reps are identical .....................however three more reps means youshould up this a kg when you do bench next week ..half a kg on the shoulder press and so on


im not sure myself but it could be becuse my old job well i say old what i was doing before my ankle injury i was a industrial roofer and i used to carry a lot of weight on my sholder's/above my head i will do a bit of research later today and find out how much a asbestos sheet is and how much a compasit sheet ways (those are mainly what i carried over my head/on my shoulder.)

but today was a weight day and this is what i did.

3x10 flat bench press 25kg +2

3x10 seated shoulder press i tried 25kg failed half way through the second set gave it 5mins then went to 23.75kg and finished the rest

3x10 skull crushers 10kg -1

4x10 leg extensions 17.5kg im stuck on this weight till i can get some bigger cast weights the bar they sits on hase no room left for any more weights stupid vinyl weights at the end of the month im going to look in the trade-it for some plates becuse it is very annoying becuse i feel like i can go to 20kg easily

4x10 leg curl 17.5kg same as above

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at tried 10kg but failed with 3 to go on the last set.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know most people can bench more than they can over head press but everyone is different. I haven't done any 1 rep max for a long time but from memory my bench was 1.6x higher than my overhead press. But my bench is poo TBH.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i just tryed 35kg on the bench and i managed 5 reps that was with my bro spotting........ not a good idea tbh he cant lift 30kg and i couldn't do one seated press with 35kg.

also in my old job the (big 6) asbestos sheets would way around 30-35kg depending on if they was wet/covered in mos. i used to carry them on my shoulder all day long up and down a roof and the composite panels was around the same depending on there length.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I know most people can bench more than they can over head press but everyone is different. I haven't done any 1 rep max for a long time but from memory my bench was 1.6x higher than my overhead press. But my bench is poo TBH.


1 rep maxes is one of the biggest cuases of injury !


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> 1 rep maxes is one of the biggest cuases of injury !


Thats exactly why I haven't tried them in a very long time. Our gym had a board up a few years ago. It was a list of 1 rep maxes for bench, squat, shoulder press and deadlifts, a kind of leader board. This board caused more injurys than you could imagine, it was only up for a month and it had to be taken down. One lad did a 110kg shoulder press followed by 3 months off training while his shoulder recovered. Now I never go below 5 reps unless Iv increased the weight and I struggle, my normal rep range is between 6 and 12 reps, better for hypertrophy and less chance of injury.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Thats exactly why I haven't tried them in a very long time. Our gym had a board up a few years ago. It was a list of 1 rep maxes for bench, squat, shoulder press and deadlifts, a kind of leader board. This board caused more injurys than you could imagine, it was only up for a month and it had to be taken down. One lad did a 110kg shoulder press followed by 3 months off training while his shoulder recovered. Now I never go below 5 reps unless Iv increased the weight and I struggle, my normal rep range is between 6 and 12 reps, better for hypertrophy and less chance of injury.


Yup ...I can believe every word m8


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The only ammusing thing about the board was that the guy who came up with the idea only did it because he thought he had the biggest lifts in the gym. He was a big fella about 6ft 5 and a good 18 stone, in the first week he put up all his lifts and he thought he would be top of the tree. Within 2 weeks every single lift he posted had been pushed further and further down the board. His ego took a bashing. Eventually the "Im taller so the exercises are more difficult for me" lines started to come out. He was totally p1ssed of when all his lifts were well beaten. Couldn't have happened to a nicer man :lol:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

fell asleep before i could update last night

but food yesterday was 3xeggs, tin of tuna, chicken with veg

i had 2 coffee's no sugar and roughly 5pints of water maby more

so far today i have had 1x30mins on the bike one coffee no sugar and i have just put some eggs on the boil


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

aad123 said:


> The only ammusing thing about the board was that the guy who came up with the idea only did it because he thought he had the biggest lifts in the gym. He was a big fella about 6ft 5 and a good 18 stone, in the first week he put up all his lifts and he thought he would be top of the tree. Within 2 weeks every single lift he posted had been pushed further and further down the board. His ego took a bashing. Eventually the "Im taller so the exercises are more difficult for me" lines started to come out. He was totally p1ssed of when all his lifts were well beaten. Couldn't have happened to a nicer man :lol:



View attachment 96510
Brilliant


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok today i have done 3x30mins on the exercise bike and i have done a 30min walk aswell.

food today has been 3xboiled eggs, 1 tin of tuna (hate the cheapo brands fkin bones) and i had a salad a hour ish ago 

3xcoffee no sugar

6pints ish of water


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bones in tuna ??? that must be some seriously cheep sh%t. I hade a lovely tuna samdwich this morning, I don't like tuna on jacket potatoes or in other stuff but on a sandwich with some salad and a little mayo its amazing :thumb: . Made a bit of a mess though as the bread just couldn't handle the amount of filling. Is one tin of tuna per sandwich too much ? not in my books.

You still need to up your protein I think as your final meal was only salad. Muscles are not made of lettuce, only kiddin.

I was talking to a guy at work today who used to errect steel frames for building, not exactly what you used to do but in the same general area of construction. He told me a scary story that happened to him about 10 years ago. He was working on the roof supports of a factory and the safety netting had not been put in place correctly. As he was working away with the nut driver he lost his ballance and fell face first through the roof onto what should have been the safety net. As the net wasn't correctly fixed it did little else but slow him down slightly. The next thing he remembers is waking up in Hospital with a fractured skull and a broken back amungst other injurys. He has since made an almost complete recovery but as a result of the fall he now has no sence of smell or taste. He took the company to court and walked away with £120'000 compensation. Not really anything to do with bodybuilding but I thought of you when he told me, so you be careful when you get back to work.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Bones in tuna ??? that must be some seriously cheep sh%t. I hade a lovely tuna samdwich this morning, I don't like tuna on jacket potatoes or in other stuff but on a sandwich with some salad and a little mayo its amazing :thumb: . Made a bit of a mess though as the bread just couldn't handle the amount of filling. Is one tin of tuna per sandwich too much ? not in my books.
> 
> You still need to up your protein I think as your final meal was only salad. Muscles are not made of lettuce, only kiddin.
> 
> I was talking to a guy at work today who used to errect steel frames for building, not exactly what you used to do but in the same general area of construction. He told me a scary story that happened to him about 10 years ago. He was working on the roof supports of a factory and the safety netting had not been put in place correctly. As he was working away with the nut driver he lost his ballance and fell face first through the roof onto what should have been the safety net. As the net wasn't correctly fixed it did little else but slow him down slightly. The next thing he remembers is waking up in Hospital with a fractured skull and a broken back amungst other injurys. He has since made an almost complete recovery but as a result of the fall he now has no sence of smell or taste. He took the company to court and walked away with £120'000 compensation. Not really anything to do with bodybuilding but I thought of you when he told me, so you be careful when you get back to work.


ya its only 49p a tin i think i may go a bit more expensive next time + i hate the taste of brine going to go for spring water next time. i know i could do with increasing the ammount i eat but defo the ammount of protien but its the cash situation at the moment i can just about afford what im getting now.

ya iv done something similar your mate but luckily there was a net fell 40ft through a asbestos roof into a net had half a sheet hit me in the back and the net sagged about 10ish ft aswell so close to brown trousers moment it is untrue. all i did was got out via the Vally gutter (had to smash a asbestos sheet from the inside to get out) sparked up a ciggy and went back to work no real dammage apart from a sore back for 3 days. but i cant imagine having no taste or smell i honestly even that amount of cash wouldn't make up for just loosing those two things. but i have heard a lot of storys like that in the roofing trade one was one a job ran by a partner company they asked a chap to go up on a asbestos roof and take some pics of the roof they told him to stay in the gutter but he walked onto the roof and walked straight through a rooflight and he fell 70ft. unfortunately he died in the hospital. but yep i always have been very careful up on the roofs (nickname twinkle toes shrek) becuse for my size i can walk very easy on asbestos roofs


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

done my workout a bit earlier today as im spending most of the day with my son 

3x10 flat bench press 25kg +3

3x10 seated shoulder press 23.75kg -1

3x10 skull crushers 10kg -1

4x10 leg extensions 17.5kg im stuck on this weight till i can get some bigger cast weights the bar they sits on hase no room left for any more weights stupid vinyl weights at the end of the month im going to look in the trade-it for some plates becuse it is very annoying becuse i feel like i can go to 20kg easily

4x10 leg curl 17.5kg same as above

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at tried 10kg +0

food was 3xeggs and 1 coffee and 1 pint of water.

now to spend the day with my son.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

To make the leg work more intense do the exercises as slow as you can, I mean super slow. This will increase the time the muscle is under tension and should make the weight fell more difficult to move. Could you also do one leg at a time?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> ok today i have done 3x30mins on the exercise bike and i have done a 30min walk aswell.
> 
> food today has been 3xboiled eggs, 1 tin of tuna (hate the cheapo brands fkin bones) and i had a salad a hour ish ago
> 
> ...


i dont get what your about at all kelvin if thats all youve had all day ..........its only about 50g of protien ...you need at least 250g a day .

I though you wanted to get rid of the fat ....get the protien into you and build muscle and burn the fat away and stll be a decent size but of a different build

Or am i missing something here ??


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Replicator said:


> i dont get what your about at all kelvin if thats all youve had all day ..........its only about 50g of protien ...you need at least 250g a day .
> 
> I though you wanted to get rid of the fat ....get the protien into you and build muscle and burn the fat away and stll be a decent size but of a different build
> 
> Or am i missing something here ??


i know i still need to increase it a hell of a load i did by some more quark/cottage cheese today with my last 2£. i dont have a lot left i have about 4 peaces of fish 3 tins of tuna and 2 peaces of chicken and 6 eggs.to last me till next friday after that its raiding what my mum have's in the house. thats why my intake is low i do think next time i will buy a load of quark/cottage cheese/eggs becuse those seem to me to be the cheapest and most high in protein. but yes i do want to get rid of the fat and gain muscle but with food i relay am struggling to keep the cost down and the intake high. in all honesty i would love to eat 6+ eggs a day and 2/3 peaces of fish/chicken or tins of tuna with a meal. but it is very hard to do everything right on my budget of 20£ for 2 weeks if i could make it 20£ a week then i think i would be ok but untill i get a check from my compensation clame i will struggle to get it to the levels i need.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

kelvinspear86 said:


> i know i still need to increase it a hell of a load i did by some more quark/cottage cheese today with my last 2£. i dont have a lot left i have about 4 peaces of fish 3 tins of tuna and 2 peaces of chicken and 6 eggs.to last me till next friday after that its raiding what my mum have's in the house. thats why my intake is low i do think next time i will buy a load of quark/cottage cheese/eggs becuse those seem to me to be the cheapest and most high in protein. but yes i do want to get rid of the fat and gain muscle but with food i relay am struggling to keep the cost down and the intake high. in all honesty i would love to eat 6+ eggs a day and 2/3 peaces of fish/chicken or tins of tuna with a meal. but it is very hard to do everything right on my budget of 20£ for 2 weeks if i could make it 20£ a week then i think i would be ok but untill i get a check from my compensation clame i will struggle to get it to the levels i need.


Sorry to hear about your financial situaltion ..............as it is then I would just concentrate on losing fat as no muscle is going to be gained on the diet as it is

Good luck m8


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I dont quite understand your money situation. Does your mom not feed you so you have to buy all your own food or do you choose not to eat what she cooks ? If its the second then I would say just eat what she cooks and throw in some extre protein. This is not a comment on you mothers cooking but there is a saying I have heard in the past that "sh1t food is better than no food". Your body will not grow muscle without sufficent food, dont worry about eating too much as you are now far more active than you were and will be burning a lot of calories. I dont mean to sound harsh but you need to try and increase you food intake.

If you mother is just not feeding you then pop round to my mothers she loves to cook, she's like Mrs Doyal of Farther Ted, or you could stop in at my Farther in Laws. This guy knows how to throw an amazing curry together and in his sociaty its deamed impolite not to feed your guests. Every time we go round we are literaly force fed to the point of almost bursting. We went out for a meal the other month and he insisted we had a little snack before we left the house. Funny thing is he cookes these huge meals but hardly eats himself. oh well more for me.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I dont quite understand your money situation. Does your mom not feed you so you have to buy all your own food or do you choose not to eat what she cooks ? If its the second then I would say just eat what she cooks and throw in some extre protein. This is not a comment on you mothers cooking but there is a saying I have heard in the past that "sh1t food is better than no food". Your body will not grow muscle without sufficent food, dont worry about eating too much as you are now far more active than you were and will be burning a lot of calories. I dont mean to sound harsh but you need to try and increase you food intake.
> 
> If you mother is just not feeding you then pop round to my mothers she loves to cook, she's like Mrs Doyal of Farther Ted, or you could stop in at my Farther in Laws. This guy knows how to throw an amazing curry together and in his sociaty its deamed impolite not to feed your guests. Every time we go round we are literaly force fed to the point of almost bursting. We went out for a meal the other month and he insisted we had a little snack before we left the house. Funny thing is he cookes these huge meals but hardly eats himself. oh well more for me.


its not that she doesn't cook or feed me its just i have always been independent and i don't like taking/having stuff off people i always want to pay my own way if that makes sense.

at the moment im living at my mums rent free and i don't pay her a penny and i feel guilty becuse i know my mum is struggling with her own problems aswell and i dont want to add to it with asking her to buy me loads of food or other stuff like clothes. its just who i am as a person.

my outgoings is over 300 a month and my income is only £142.22 ever two weeks i have started sending some of the bills 5£instead of 10£ but some are complaining so i may have to put it back up to 10£ but i have sent them proof of income so hopefully they will allow me to keep paying 5£ that way i have 20£ for 2 weeks worth of food.

the last couple of days i have been feeling very tired not sure if its becuse of the exercise or food intake or lack off now im active but i fell asleep at 8ish without eating last night but i don't often feel hungry and in the mornings i have to remind myself or i can go till 2/3pm before i am hungry even now i have started this routine. when i was working i wouldn't eat till 4/5pm some days sometimes later, rarely i would eat at dinnertime it would just be a coffee or if i have made myself a flask of bovril with some meat in and when i did eat on the night time it would be well a feast.

i have been thinking about skipping some bills this month so i can get a protein powder mix so i can increase the amount that way but i will have to wait till the end of this month before i can work it out.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok so far today 1x30 mins on the bike followed by 3 eggs for breakfast.

then a argument with my ex that resulted in a hour walk around the area then 30mins of hacking up wood logs for my mums fire  sweat was dripping off my noes just from the walk now its dripping from well everywhere

about to go mix half a pot of cottage cheese with some brown rice to see what it tastes like  (should of got the stuff with pineapple)


----------



## GMAC (Aug 17, 2012)

Good luck with yours goals m8, and as previously stated have a look at your diet which is around 80% of the battle to getting cut up, i've just dropped 5st 2lb over the last year and i only started training about 5 months ago. At the beginning i just watched what i ate, no junk or processed food and little to NO alcohol, which was the hardest part at the start as i'm a Scotsman and used to be a bit of a part time alky ;-) Walk OR cycle to work once your injury is completely healed and hit the gym at least 3 times a week and i'm sure you'll see results in no time which will keep you going untll you hit your goal.

Mac


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i have had 1x chicken peace and some veg this afternoon and i will probably have a tin of tuna later.

going round my mates in a bit so proberly another 20-40min walk aswell and i have also done another 30mins on my bike.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I understand your problem so I will have a look around, I'm sure there is a thread on here about eating on a budget. If I can't find it I'll start one. That's the beauty of uk-m there are people who can help with everything.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

been to physio today there happy with the way my ankle is coming along  couple or movement issues but its still early days.

weight day today

3x10 flat bench press 25kg +2

3x10 seated shoulder press 23.75kg -2

3x10 skull crushers 10kg +0

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg i went really slow taking 5 sec to go up then 5 secs to go down and my knee's felt quight painful but i carried on until i did 3x10

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg -5 becuse of knee's

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 10kg +0

i only had 2 eggs left so i mixed them with 150g of cottage cheese...... not sure what to make of the taste but it looked like what my son did on my shoulder a couple of times when he was a baby.

2x coffee no sugar. and 2 pints of water so far


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I understand your problem so I will have a look around, I'm sure there is a thread on here about eating on a budget. If I can't find it I'll start one. That's the beauty of uk-m there are people who can help with everything.


i have seen some threads on here about cheap food's but from what i have worked out to get the intake i need my budget needs to be around 25/30£ for a half decent amount. for what i need 250g of protein of varied stuff i need around 40£


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

kelvinspear86 said:


> been to physio today there happy with the way my ankle is coming along  couple or movement issues but its still early days.
> 
> weight day today
> 
> ...


training looks good mate. i havent read all log just page 1 and this. Whats your weight at now?


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> training looks good mate. i havent read all log just page 1 and this. Whats your weight at now?


 19st 1lbs as of wed the 3rd  and back before my operation when i had the pre-op i was 20 stone 11lbs and that was roughly 26th of july. but over all im not fussed about my weight its the muscles/body i am affter that matters to me. i have dropped from a 51" gut to a 49"


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

sorry forgot to put when i took the measurements i was 51" on the 17th of sept and on the 30th i was 49"


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

total food for today was 2xboiled eggs mixed with 150g or cottage cheese. 1 tin of tuna (defo not buying cheapo sh1t again more bones) and some cod with veg.

i have had 3xcoffee no sugar 6 pints of water.

i also have had a 30min walk and 30mins on the exercise bike.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have a look at a thread called "diet on a budget" started yesterday. Should be some ideas it there for you. I haven't had a look yet.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

iv had a quick look through and there is some good ideas there im going to have a proper read tomorrow as im tired as hell thanks aad123


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im here to help :thumb:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

kelvin just seen this

hows the training going?

best of luck with it mate


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> kelvin just seen this
> 
> hows the training going?
> 
> best of luck with it mate


the training is going easier than i thought it would and it does make me feel better about myself  the diet is easier than i thought aswell its just getting enough protein in me that is the hard part due to money situation.

but over all this is the best decision i have made for myself in a long time. and there is a lot of good advice coming from the members here on UK-M and a lot of positive feedback aswell and it all helps.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

kelvinspear86 said:


> the training is going easier than i thought it would and it does make me feel better about myself  the diet is easier than i thought aswell its just getting enough protein in me that is the hard part due to money situation.
> 
> but over all this is the best decision i have made for myself in a long time. and there is a lot of good advice coming from the members here on UK-M and a lot of positive feedback aswell and it all helps.


Glad you're enjoying being on here and seeing results! From your previous posts sounds like you are making some good results already! Personally i dont go on weight either, i just go on whats infront of the mirror. Keep up the good work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

sorry my comp wasnt working yesterday its ok now........ format"C" always does the trick.

yesterday was a bit of a cheat day i spent the day with a old freind and had a good time down town and went for a meal and she cooked for me on the night time aswell (she paid imo felt guilty for that) i had stake breakfast/lunch with salad. and she cooked me a nice salmon stake for tea. i did get a bit of exersize though i spent the night with her so that was my cardio for the day/night.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just finished my weights 

3x10 flat bench press 30kg -2 thought **** it and went for 30kg and it was good

3x10 seated shoulder press 23.75kg +0

3x10 skull crushers 10kg +1

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg same again went slow but knees started to get painful

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg -3 becuse of knee's

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 10kg +2

just had 100g of quark not that nice on its own but better than nothing.

1xcoffee no sugar 2 pints of water.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

First of all I wish best of luck bro.

But I wanna ask you a question from different shelf ;

What have happened in your life that you decided to make so dramatic changes ? I wanna find out because there is a lot of people there who are really overweight ... and you are very good example of taking in control your life and everything around ,

How do you motivate yourself everyday ?

- what would be your message to all these people ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

kelvinspear86 said:


> i did get a bit of exersize though i spent the night with her so that was my cardio for the day/night.


You sly dog  . Looks like the new diet and exercise is paying off. You are UM-Ms very own ladies man.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kemot said:


> First of all I wish best of luck bro.
> 
> But I wanna ask you a question from different shelf ;
> 
> ...


to be honest there is a lot of different things that have changed in my life recently broke up with my ex. i have been of work for over a year with a ankle injury,money problems,depression,attempted suicide, and in all honesty i have never been happy with my body i have always been a big chap when i was in school i was 16stone plus from the age of say 14 and i have always been shy and had no confidence in myself or my body. and now i have used all of this to convince myself i need to change starting with my body and my attitude then try to be happy with myself and enjoy life. and it all starts with positive thinking.

my motivation for doing this is how good it makes me feel and the changes i am making to myself and how much better life will be once i get "fit". and everybody i know have been saying in the last couple of weeks how much more happy i am they even comment saying things like "stop smiling it don't look right" becuse i have always been unhappy. also they say they can see it in my face how much i have lost.

this is the best decision i have ever made in my life to sort my self out and in doing this to my body it has helped me mentally aswell.

my message to everybody in a similar situation to myself mentally/physically is to get active do weights ride a bike becuse when you make these changes and u get active it does wonders for yourself in more ways than one.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You sly dog  . Looks like the new diet and exercise is paying off. You are UM-Ms very own ladies man.


the thing was it wasnt even planned i just met her down the shops went to her got talking she invited me down town and one thing led to another. but in all honesty she is the one who made the move not me


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You are no alone in feeling unhappy with your life, at some point I'm sure a lot of people have felt the same. You have chose to use this as a driving force for change which it something to be very proud of. You are progressing nicely and seem to be enjoying life again. Just promise to leave a few women for the rest of us...Casanova.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You are no alone in feeling unhappy with your life, at some point I'm sure a lot of people have felt the same. You have chose to use this as a driving force for change which it something to be very proud of. You are progressing nicely and seem to be enjoying life again. Just promise to leave a few women for the rest of us...Casanova.


dont worry i will lol and yes it has helped a lot and i am starting to enjoy the small things again.  it has been a hard time being off work just sitting in your own lil world all the time makes u even more depressed and upset but now i am able to walk im trying to get out more even if its just for a walk.

yesterday i had 100g of quark,peace of cod with brown rice,then a small bowl of stew.

i have just done 30mins on the bike and im about to go eat the last half of the quark  my mum said she will pick up some eggs for me later today so i can go back to having 3 eggs for breakfast.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just came back from a hour walk around the area and im about to eat a tin of tuna


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

went back out for a walk at 3pm just got back... so a couple of miles under my belt no problems with my ankle so that's a good sign


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The hard work on the bike and the weights will help with the ankle an they will strengthen the joint. Now you are on your feet you could add in some new exercises like bent rows, deadlifts and squats. There are compound exercises that work lots of muscles at the same time so they will fire up your metabolism and help you stimulate great muscle groth. Squats may be difficult at home but the rows and deads should be possible. Just make sure you get your form correct and start light.

How's the diet shaping up ?


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The hard work on the bike and the weights will help with the ankle an they will strengthen the joint. Now you are on your feet you could add in some new exercises like bent rows, deadlifts and squats. There are compound exercises that work lots of muscles at the same time so they will fire up your metabolism and help you stimulate great muscle groth. Squats may be difficult at home but the rows and deads should be possible. Just make sure you get your form correct and start light.
> 
> How's the diet shaping up ?


ye when i think about it squats may be a hard one to do becuse in the back room where i have the weights there is not a lot of room even when doing bench press i have like 2" each side of the bar of space. diet is still going well still enjoying doing this  i still have a couple of bits of fish and i think 1/2 bits of chicken but im out of tuna now and quark.

also food tonight was 2x chicken breast (small ones) with veg.

2x coffee's today and about 5/6pints of water.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

painful shoulder today im not sure what i have done probably slept awkward last night struggled to do bench press managed 5 reps but i had to stop, going to make today a cardio day.

so far 30mins on the bike and going for a long walk in a hour or so.

food so far is 3xeggs

1 coffee no sugar,2 pints of water

on a side note my mum went shoping a min ago she got me some more fish,eggs,chicken and a tub of quark.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

today i have 2x30min on the bike. i have also gone on 3x1h walks

food has been 3xeggs,cod with rice,and i have just had a small spaghetti bolognese.

3xcoffee's no sugar around 6 pints of water so far


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its great news on the walking, it must be nice to get out of the house after a while of being cooped up. A little bit of independence and a great way to get some exercise whilst having time to think things over. I love going for a nice long walk, time to think in peace.


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Everything seems to be going well mate in all departments!!! Keep up the good work and don't give up. Plus as said earlier leave some of them women for us!!


----------



## Bulking2k10 (Sep 15, 2010)

good luck with your journey mate, respect


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

back on the weights today shoulder is better 

3x10 flat bench press 27.5kg -1

3x10 seated shoulder press 23.75kg +0

3x10 skull crushers 10kg +2

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg i went really slow taking 5 sec to go up then 5 secs to go down my knees are starting to get used to it

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg +0

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 10kg -2

3x10 one arm dumbbell rows at 7.5kg started light wasn't sure how much i can lift but next time i will go 9kg.

food so far is 3xeggs one coffee no sugar and 2 pints of water.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Its great news on the walking, it must be nice to get out of the house after a while of being cooped up. A little bit of independence and a great way to get some exercise whilst having time to think things over. I love going for a nice long walk, time to think in peace.


ye i do like walking its relaxing, i mix it up a lil bit like 5 mins slow pace 5 mins fast pace so i do work up a nice sweet doing it and the area i live in is down hill from my house then on the way back it is a up hill walk not a huge hill but it is there yep it kinda makes me feel more free and not stuck in the house 24/7

it also does give me nice time to think/plan things in my head.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just been out on a 2h walk  also i had some chicken breast sandwiches 2xchicken breast's 4x whole meal bread.

had around 5 pints of water so far. and 2x coffee may have another coffee in a bit as im tired now.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

your lift weights are pretty much identical to mine (arms ) are you completely new to lifting also?

keep at it!


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

lxm said:


> your lift weights are pretty much identical to mine (arms ) are you completely new to lifting also?
> 
> keep at it!


this is the 1st time i have done weights like this yes. i did however used to do a lot of heavy lifting in work but i have been off work for over a year.

in work i would carry

7ft big 6 asbestos sheets (20-35kg depending on moss,wet,size)

compasit panels up to 40kg depending on size

rolls of felt15kg-30ish kg depending on type/thickness

bottles of gas 20+kg depending if full or empty

rolls of singleply (around 46kg)

20kg tins of paint.

those are rough weights that i have got off the net but different make's/types would be a lil different.

also my legs would be higher but the extension bar im using cant fit anymore weights on it becuse its not long enough and the weights are vinyl things not plates.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bent over bf rows are an amazing exercise, go crazy on them and bang the weight on. They will soon become one of your strongest lifts. As you may be able to tell I'm a fan of these. :thumbup1:

To increase leg work try some front squats or dumbells squats. Another great exercise would be dumbells lunges. I'm just trying to offer alternatives that will build more strength in a safer manner. I recently started doing lunges again and I can say they really hit the entire leg. I only use about 15kg and they burn like a bugger. Start with no weight and build up.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Bent over bf rows are an amazing exercise, go crazy on them and bang the weight on. They will soon become one of your strongest lifts. As you may be able to tell I'm a fan of these. :thumbup1:
> 
> To increase leg work try some front squats or dumbells squats. Another great exercise would be dumbells lunges. I'm just trying to offer alternatives that will build more strength in a safer manner. I recently started doing lunges again and I can say they really hit the entire leg. I only use about 15kg and they burn like a bugger. Start with no weight and build up.


i have been doing some lunges and some other leg exercises that i have been asked to do by physio without weights to stretch my legs/ankle ligaments. one of the other ones i have been doing is standing on the stairs on my toes and using my leg/ankle go up then bringing my ankle below the step (unsure of the name) i have to hold it for 20 secs then go back up and hold for 20 secs this is done over 5 reps 2x a day.

also with the dumbbell squats they would be better due to the area i have got but i have seen a couple of vids some they have the bells on there shoulders or across there chest or holding the weights near there hips is there any reason why there is diffrent positions or advantages to holding them in different areas?

also bf rows did feel good i was worried a little bit about my back used to get a lot of problems with it due to my weight but i haven't had any problems so i will go up in weight next session.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

also food tonight was a small portion of home made lasagna

total drinks has been 3xcoffee no sugar. 8 pints of water.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

With all back exercises try to pull with the shoulder bladed not the arms. You need to try and get your shoulder blades to touch and then bend the arm once the back muscle has been engaged. Also keep a slight arch in your lower back and keep your head up. Lots of people worry about back exercises but if your form is correct there is little risk of injury.

I would also give the lunges a go but be prepared for some sore legs the next day.

Just had my eggs and coffee. Breakfast of champions.

The name of the stairs exercise is standing call raises.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

my legs do feel sore when i go to bed but i think that's where i am not used to walking this much.

also my son has been round all day that's why i haven't updated today  been fun tho.

for food i had 3xeggs this morning then i made him and me some chicken breast with noodles he wanted the same as me but he don't like rice so i had noodles instead.

i am going to have cod or tuna tonight with rice or pasta.

drinks have been 3xcoffee no sugar and 5 pints of water. i will also be going on a walk in a bit aswell.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Family always comes first in my books and a rest day will also do you good.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i have just came back from a 3h walk though so i kinda made up for it  nice cold nights are lovely for walking i didn't brake a sweet untill i walked in the front door then well it has been dripping off me. going to stand out side to cool down i think.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

good session today

3x10 flat bench press 30kg -3

3x10 seated shoulder press 25kg -2

3x10 skull crushers 11kg -1

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg i went really slow taking 5 sec to go up then 5 secs to go down my knees are starting to get used to it

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg +0

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 10kg +0

3x10 one arm dumbbell rows at 10kg -5 the reason it was -5 is becuse i did them after bicep curls and well they was hanging but my back was fine.

food so far 3xboiled eggs and 2xcoffee no sugar. 2 pints of water


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just been on a hour walk i know i should probably rest my legs but walking is getting addictive good for the mind and soul aslong as i got some hardcore/D&B/jungle in my ears.

also i have had some cod sandwiches aswell didn't relay fancy rice or pasta and im having veg tonight.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

had chicken and veg home made egg fried rice  no oil's used just slow cooking in the pan. and i have been out for another hour in the rain


----------



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

best of luck mate! always good too see some one kickin there own ****


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

phyiso appointment at 11 going to walk there (roughly 40 min to get there) the gym session they have set up for me consists of treadmill,stretches,balancing boards,calf raises,lunges and some other stuff aswell

out off eggs so i had a small bowl of porridge and 1xcoffee


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Will there be a new weight after you visit to the phyiso.

Any updated pics or measurements ?


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Will there be a new weight after you visit to the phyiso.
> 
> Any updated pics or measurements ?


i ended up staying at a mates yesterday. but i did roughly 3h walking aswell as physio.

in physio they had me jogging on the treadmill for 10min's doing unweighted squats/1 leg squats lunges and balancing boards and calf raises and i was on the trampoline for 5 mins (reminded me of when i was a kid)

i did forget to get my self weighed though but i will use the digital ones later today and get some more measurements 

also the physio did advise me to give it another month or 2 before i did dead's or squats with weights becuse it could affect my ankle's recovery becuse of the added weight on the joint.

food yesterday was small bowl of porridge tin of tuna (my mate said i was strange for eating it straight out of the tin walking back from the shops) then my mates misses cooked me steamed salmon with veg on the night (i need a steamer)

had 3 coffee's no sugar and 7 pints of water roughly.

off to do my weights now and have some eggs


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

3x10 flat bench press 30kg _1

3x10 seated shoulder press 25kg +0

3x10 skull crushers 11kg +0

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg i went really slow taking 5 sec to go up then 5 secs to go down.

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg +0

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 10kg -1

3x10 one arm dumbbell rows at 10kg +0

3 eggs and 2xcoffee and 2 pints of water.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok i just weighed myself on my scales and my neighbors scales to make sure they was accurate on the 3rd oct i was 19st 1lbs and today i weigh 18st dead checked digital scales and used my neighbors old school ones they both said the same.

messurements

29th sept----------today

gut 49"-----------47"

biceps 15"---------15".5 less flab and definition is getting better.

thigh's 24"----------23.5" but more solid very lil fat.

calves16"----------16.5 hardly any noticeable fat.

chest46"----------45" been told im loosing my man boobs


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just came back from a 2h walk and i had 2 tins of tuna before i left.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

:thumb :Looking good in the new photos, you can see a definate difference, sepecially around the waist and chest.

All the work is paying off so stick with it, your doing amazingly well. :bounce:


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> :thumb :Looking good in the new photos, you can see a definate difference, sepecially around the waist and chest.
> 
> All the work is paying off so stick with it, your doing amazingly well. :bounce:


thanks mate


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

been out since 8am round my mates helping him decorate his living room  but so far today i have done 30mins on the bike and around 2h walking and been painting for 5 hours.

food was 3 eggs before i left then i pinched 2 tins of tuna of him not sure what i will have tonight as im going back out in a hour or 2.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done on the weight loss mate, you'll be shopping for smaller clothes very soon.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

so i have been out for the last 2 days having some "fun" but my eating has been clean (apart from a lil bit of low fat chocolate body spreed......) also no alcohol and i have done a fair bit of exercise but back to reality today and back on the weights 

3x10 flat bench press 30kg -1

3x10 seated shoulder press 25kg +0

3x10 skull crushers 11kg -1

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg i went really slow taking 5 sec to go up then 5 secs to go down

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg +0

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 10kg +0

3x10 one arm dumbbell rows at 10kg -2

about to eat 3 eggs and i have had 3 pints of water and 2xcoffee no sugar.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Very impressed mate, keep it up, its good that you understand its gonna be a long job, most people dont understand this and it gives you a big advantage.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

food today has been 3xboiled eggs 1 chicken breast with salad and i have just had 1xpeace of cod with veg.

3xcoffee no sugar around 5-6pints of water.

i have also been on a 2h walk and affter the last 2 nights im tired as hell n off to bed.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

been very buisy today earning a bit of cash and helping a mate dig a pond so been sweating my ass off it was a 8ft by 5ft with a 3ft step and 5ft deep 

food today was 4 eggs, chicken pasta and a salad with cold pork.

drinks was 4xcoffee and around 10 pints of water.

got myself 50£ for doing it so i can get myself some more food.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

weights today

3x10 flat bench press 30kg +1 going to increase to 33kg

3x10 seated shoulder press 25kg +0 may try 26/27kg

3x10 skull crushers 11kg +2 going to increase to 13kg

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg i went really slow taking 5 sec to go up then 5 secs to go down

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg +0

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 10kg +0

3x10 one arm dumbbell rows at 10kg +0

breakfast was 3xboiled eggs 1xcoffee no sugar and 2 pints of water.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just came back from a 2h walk ankle is playing up a bit but that may be to do with all the digging i did yesterday so i may give the ankle a rest for the rest of the day. just cracked open a tin of tuna and having half a tub of cottage cheese.

had 1 more coffee and 2 more pints of water.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

food last night was chicken breast with rice.

had 3xboiled eggs this morning and 1x30mins on the exercise bike. and 2 pints of water


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Have you discovered the joys of quark cheese yet mate?


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Have you discovered the joys of quark cheese yet mate?


i do like me a bit of quark  got myself a tub yesterday. not sure what im going to use if for just yet there is a load of recipes that i have seen just cant decide what one


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

been out for a 2h walk  and just munching a salad with a tin of tuna.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Your grafting hard at this mate. Good Job.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Your grafting hard at this mate. Good Job.


yep becuse im enjoying it so much and seeing the weight fall off me feels amazing i have always been a fat person since i was about 13-14 and i wants to see what is under it all i have always been naturally strong (or atleast seemed strong)

i have done another 30mins on the exercise bike and i have had another 3 pints of water  affter food at 8ish i will be going for another 2+h walk added some new music to my phone so its all good i just start walking then i go into my own world thats why i can stay out so long


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just came back from a 3h walk my feet are killing me so is the back of my legs.

food tonight was half a tin of corned beef with a bit of veg.

had 4xcoffee no sugar's and 6+pints of water. now to hit the hay.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

3x10 flat bench press 33kg -2

3x10 seated shoulder press 26.5kg+0

3x10 skull crushers 13kg +1

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg i went really slow taking 5 sec to go up then 5 secs to go down

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg +0

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 10kg +2

3x10 one arm dumbbell rows at 13kg -1

breakfast was 3xboiled eggs 2xcoffee and 3pints of water.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just came back from a 2h walk 

also had a tin of tuna mixed with a bit of brown rice.

food tonight is going to be chicken breast with veg or salad.

also had another 3 pints of water and 1xcoffee no sugar.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to see your still sticking with it, consistancy is the key. The longer you do it the more of a habit it will become and eventually it will just be a normal part of your life. Some people go out drinking 3 or 4 times a week but I prefer to go to the gym, this is just the life style I have chosen. I here people moaning about having to force themselfs to go to the gym but its one of the highlights of my day and I look forward to every session, if I didn't enjoy it I would just stop. I think enjoyment is the key to success.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done buddy. Are you enjoying the workouts?


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just got back from a 2h walk 

i had 2xchicken breast with veg still hate the taste of veg.

and yep im still enjoying doing this imo everybody i see is like **** me u are getting more skinny every time i see you and that boosts my confidence big time. next week im going up into the attic to get 2 bags of clothes down that don't fit me well they haven't for a while.

i never have to force myself i wake up on weight days and think coffee eggs on boil start the weights. cardio days its wake up coffee then 30mins on the bike with eggs on the boil.

i do think this is going to be my new lifestyle now it feels good to be working at my body and seeing improvement and feeling better everyday about myself. undecided if i will stay natty or not, i think i will see what my natural limits will be then decide but that could be a good year before i think of that.

enjoying what you do makes it so much easier to be successful at it. physio tomorrow going to ask them to weigh me did it on my scales but they cant be accurate they say im down to 111.2kg thats 17st 5lbs.........


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great stuff. Yes you'll find the first few stone will fall off nice n quick.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would stay natural for as long as you can and it will take a lot more than a year to reach you genetic limit, if they even exist that is. Iv been doing this for a long time and Im still growing and increasing strength so Iv obviously not reached mine yet.

17 stone would be amazing and could well be correct, but dont build up your hopes to high as dissapointment isnt a great motivation tool. Reguardless of what the scales say its easy to see that what you are doing is working.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just got home went and spent some of the day with my son today i have done 1h walk to physio and in physio they had my jogging on the treadmill for 5 mins then walking for 10mins then fast walking for 5 mins. then i was on the balancing bord for 5 mins. then 2x20squats (no weights).

after i had 1h30min walk to my ex's spent the day there. and i have just walked the 1h walk back to mine 

food was 3xboiled eggs for breakfast with a coffee no sugar.

lunch was another 3 eggs (ex dont have any healthy food at her's)

and tonight i will have cod with rice.

around 5-7pints of water so far and im about to make another coffee feels fkd.

also physio did have some scales and they said i was 17st 6lbs  so the digital ones aint that far out.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Really well done pal. You are putting the effort in and it's paying off big time.

You are a good role model for all the people who say they can't do it. You are proof that with hard work and dedication you can atchieve your goals.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Really well done pal. You are putting the effort in and it's paying off big time.
> 
> You are a good role model for all the people who say they can't do it. You are proof that with hard work and dedication you can atchieve your goals.


best part is it is not that hard if im honest its very easy and once u see the changes and people notice and comment on the changes it just makes it easier to do becuse your confidence is through the roof.

food tonight was cod with rice had another 2 pints of water and im off to bed in a min feels tired.


----------



## J6hdn (Sep 29, 2012)

ive quickly jumped through your journal, have you seen progress ? im in the same sort of senario and im not sure what to do from here as the progress has stopped ...

Edited :: ive had a good look and youve seen massive improvments ! well done i think i ned to make a journal to keep me motivated !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The more I read here the more I like what I see, well done mate.

J6hdn, Kelvin and poweroutput you three should form a trio, start journals if you've not got one and support each other.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

J6hdn said:


> ive quickly jumped through your journal, have you seen progress ? im in the same sort of senario and im not sure what to do from here as the progress has stopped ...
> 
> Edited :: ive had a good look and youve seen massive improvments ! well done i think i ned to make a journal to keep me motivated !


starting a journal has helped me a lot i can see all the improvement and work i have done it is a good feeling to look back and think wow i have changed that much ?!?!?!.

the best advice i can give is check your diet you can see what i eat daily and in all fairness its not a lot i don't use any supplements or other aids apart from the hard work i put in and in all honesty it is easy. if im bored i go for a walk or ride my exercise bike where as before if i was bored i would probably eat. just before august i was 21st 1lbs now im 17st 6lbs and it has fallen off me just from using weights every other day walking and using my exersice bike and sorting my diet out big time. if you start a journal drop a link in here and i will follow and feel free to use any advice i have been given ok.

ok off to do my weights


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just finished my weights and had my eggs 

3x10 flat bench press 33kg -1

3x10 seated shoulder press 26.5kg+1

3x10 skull crushers 13kg -1

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg i went really slow taking 5 sec to go up then 5 secs to go down

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg +0

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 10kg +1

3x10 one arm dumbbell rows at 13kg +0

breakfast was 3xboiled eggs 1xcoffee and 2pints of water.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

J6hdn said:


> ive quickly jumped through your journal, have you seen progress ? im in the same sort of senario and im not sure what to do from here as the progress has stopped ...
> 
> Edited :: ive had a good look and youve seen massive improvments ! well done i think i ned to make a journal to keep me motivated !


Get a journal up and running, post a link and we will all chip in. Good luck.


----------



## J6hdn (Sep 29, 2012)

Done


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

been out on a 2h walk had a peace of cod with 2 peaces of whole meal bread. got chicken defrosting for tonight


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

been out for another 2h walk and is it me or has winter just been dropped on us? had chicken and veg for food tonight.

drinks has been 4xcoffee no sugar and around 6-8 pints of water.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had to dig out my hat this evening to keep my head warm in the gym. Few sets of deadlifts soon warmed me up.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just got back from a 2hish walk  so far today i have had 30min's on the exercise bike and had 3xboiled eggs 2 cups of coffee and 3 pints of water


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just came back from another 2h walk and for lunch i had a tin of tuna mixed with half a tin of peas and about 100g of quark kinda straing taste but not bad


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

hmmmm stake   with some mushrooms and peas going to go back out for another 2h walk at 9ish


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just have a break and watch the x-factor with us sad old gits.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Doing fantastic mate. Keep it up !!


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just have a break and watch the x-factor with us sad old gits.


that's why i goes out for a walk so i don't have to watch that crap  i ended up going out for a 3h walk last night got back here and passed out before i could post it in here.

done my weights

3x10 flat bench press 33kg +1

3x10 seated shoulder press 26.5kg+0

3x10 skull crushers 13kg+1

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg i went really slow taking 5 sec to go up then 5 secs to go down

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg +0

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 11kg +0

3x10 one arm dumbbell rows at 13kg +0

breakfast was 3xboiled eggs 2xcoffee and 1xpints of water.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Doing a sterling job there mate, but I notice you're using high reps? Any reason for this?

At your stage, if you've got the plates lying around, you'll get much more bang for your buck going as heavy as you can doing a 5x5. What this will do is help you to build up the strength as well as the lean mass. And it's that strength you'll need to progress later down the line.

Do it and you'll find that lifting heavy, low reps now is way more efficient than hitting the 3x10s and will stop you from plateauing at a relatively early stage.

Also, if you lift heavy on a 5x5 doing compound lifts, you can ditch a few of those isolations. Your biceps will explode without you needing to do a single curl. You won't need to touch a db for curls for at least another year.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

5 x 5 is a great training system but with a ankle problem a lot of compound movements are not possible. The current training is just something to get going using exercises that dont cause any problems to the ankle and also make use of the limited equipment.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Squats and deads will be out with a leg injury but Shoulder Pressing, Rowing and Benching should be no problem.

Heavy bent over one arm db rows will take care of the biceps, lower and middle back.

The pressing and benching will work the shoulders, triceps and upper back/traps.

I'd say it would be better to throw those in 5x5 heavy and work the legs on high reps 3x10. I can't see a viable reason to work high reps on chest, shoulders or back.

If he goes heavy upper body, at his weight and age, he should be benching 70-80kgs within a few months. Then if he wants (and he certainly seems committed enough) he can mix things up, throwing in high rep sets when he feels like it.

Of course, if he hasn't got the plates, then high reps is the only thing he can do.

BTW. Not being a know-it-all but I'm speaking from experience. A couple of years ago, I was in the same boat as the OP. I was 19 stone. I started out with hitting the weights on isolations at high reps (didn't have a clue about lifting back then) but it wasn't until I read up and started the 5x5s that anything happened. Before them, I was just going around in circles and treading water.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As Kelvin had never trained before I would have thought that for the first few months it would be better to use lighter weights at higher reps just to get used to the exercises. After he has got his form sorted then the weight can be added and once his ankle is sorted he can start on the compound movements.

I know everyone is different but I find personally that different body parts respons better to different rep ranges but I do like to switch things around to try and cover all bases.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I understand what you're saying but form comes better with lifting heavier. You see, you're actually doing the exercise as it's meant to be done. Gotta get that tension on the muscle.

I'll give you an example - go squat or deadlift with nothing on the bar and the go do it with 80% RM. You'll probably find that the lighter weight is the one where your form is off and the heavier where it's better. I've seen that happen on the majority of videos where people are asking about form - they have to be told to load the bar up with something meaningful.

And if you take a look at any beginner's program, they're all lifting heavy - that 80%.

But hell, if it's working for the dude and you're walking him through it, go for it man. Better that a new lifter has someone giving him a bit of advice than none at all.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

atm i only have york vinyl weights (concrete ones) and some small plates.the max i can fit on to the bar is 42.5kg and i can bench that for 6reps (tried with my mate last week was on a weight day) and this is all done at home on my own (no spotter). i have been looking into a 5x5 routeen or even 10-8-5 there has been a lot i have been reading up on but to do these i think i would need some plates so i can increase the weight properly. becuse i think on a 5x5 i can hit 42.5kg very quickly but on the 3x10 i think it will be 2ish months before i hit 42.5kg so i should have time to get myself sorted out cash wise and maby join a gym.

as for my ankle i have been doing un-weighted squats for the last 2 weeks but its more to stretch my ankle. this is following advice from my physio. physio also said to give weighted squats/deads until after xmas so the ankle has had time to settle and the new cartilage has been able to form properly and some other term they said.

also about to head out on a 2h walk got myself a peace of cod de-frosting for when i get back


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Been there with a smashed ankle too mate. Sucks a big one don't it? It'll come good if you keep working on it though.

Yeah. No plates, only way you can really go then is high reps then. When you eventually go 5x5 I'm sure you'll p*ss double what you're lifting now real quick.

Good luck and keep it going.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know what you mean about form being bad with too little weight. Iv seen plenty of people benching to light and the bar is all over the place, get them to increase the resistance and it soon improves, but then when they go too heavy the form goes again.

Iv always believed form is key, once my form goes I stop the set. Quality not quantity for me.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Been there with a smashed ankle too mate. Sucks a big one don't it? It'll come good if you keep working on it though.
> 
> Yeah. No plates, only way you can really go then is high reps then. When you eventually go 5x5 I'm sure you'll p*ss double what you're lifting now real quick.
> 
> Good luck and keep it going.


ya my ankle is my "bane" so to speak i still get regular pain in it but its normally after i have finished a walk or exercise then the pain dies down after 20-30mins im still unsure if it will be a permanent problem this pain wont find out for another 3-5months but with how it is now i am able to do 99% of things i used to i just got to watch out for steep hills/wet grass/uneven roads aslong as i dont walk on those my ankle is ok no risk of going over on it as it is only about 60%ish stable. but it does feel better every day so i can only hope for the best and my lawyers sue the hell out of my old landlord


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good mate in here. Reps earned!


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

yesterday i spent most of the day with my son but i did a fair bit of cardio i did around 5h+ of walking and 30mins on the bike before i went out.

food yesterday was 3xboild eggs in the morning and 2 tins of tuna and a egg salad on the night.

today was a weight day this is what i did this morning.

3x10 flat bench press 33kg +0

3x10 seated shoulder press 26.5kg+0

3x10 skull crushers 13kg+0

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg i went really slow taking 5 sec to go up then 5 secs to go down

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg +0

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 11kg -2

3x10 one arm dumbbell rows at 13kg +1

had 3xboild eggs and 2 coffee's so far

also had physio today. did 10mins cross trainer 10mins treadmill and squats and balancing board also it is around 45mins-1h walk there and the same back


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Has the physio commented on your weight loss ?

It must be helping with your recovery.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

yes physio said the more i loose the easier the ankle will recover but she did say if i put back on the weight it could do more damage to my ankle as it is lightly to be permanently weak now or not as strong as it was if this is going to be noticeable or not is unknown but defo weaker. but aslong as i can walk im happy.

i had cod with rice earlier my ex has invited me round hers tonight to spend a bit more time with my son and she said she will cook for me so not sure whats for food tonight.

i have had around 6 pints of water so far and 3xcoffee no sugar.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just came back i have been on a 2h walk.

had 3xboild eggs for breakfast

had 1coffee no sugar and 2 pints of water.

food last night was salmon with dill sauce with pasta.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Still stickin to it I see, good work.

This time next year you won't even recognise the old you.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i defo think this is going to be my lifestyle from now on to be honest iv noticed now im eating better and not having anything greasy for food i feel better for it and for loosing this weight 

food tonight was beef brisket with swede mash baby corn pea's baby spuds with some kind of dressing  also i had a tin of tuna earlier when i went down my mates to fix his laptop

drinks has been 3xcoffee no sugar 7ish pints of water


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Respect mate, I do struggle with the water, its hard to get it in lol.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

i never used to like water on its own but now i just neck a pint of water like its nothing 

weights today.

3x10 flat bench press 33kg +2

3x10 seated shoulder press 26.5kg+1

3x10 skull crushers 13kg+1

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg i went really slow taking 5 sec to go up then 5 secs to go down

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg +0

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 11kg +0

3x10 one arm dumbbell rows at 13kg +2

breakfast was 4 small eggs and 2xcoffee no sugar i will do my measurements later today.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

ended up staying at my mates last night but diet had stayed clean. had cod with rice then a chicken roast on the night.

today i was with my son and we went to the park in the afternoon for a couple of hours when the rain stopped food today was 3xboiled eggs 2 tins of tuna then chicken with rice.

done around 3-4h worth of walking and was messing with my son the kid has more energy than me............. i will add measurements tomorrow as im tired as **** and off to bed


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

weights today 

3x10 flat bench press 33kg +1

3x10 seated shoulder press 26.5kg+2

3x10 skull crushers 13kg+2

3x10 leg extensions 17.5kg i went really slow taking 5 sec to go up then 5 secs to go down

3x10 leg curl 17.5kg +0

3x10 bicep curl dumbbells at 12kg +0

3x10 one arm dumbbell rows at 14kg -1

3xboild eggs 2xcoffee no sugar and 2 pints of water so far.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

been out for a 4h walk had 2 tins of tuna earlier and got some chicken defrosting.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

kelvinspear86 said:


> been out for a 4h walk had 2 tins of tuna earlier and got some chicken defrosting.


Iv just done 80 mins of rugby followed by 2 pints of guinness, sadly no chicked defrosting for me but 12" pizza on the way. :thumb:

After 5 weeks of strict diet I need a little break.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

3 boiled eggs this morn 30mins on the exercise bike and im just about to go out for a 2h walk.

i have been tempted to have a cheat meal mainly kebab because that's what my mate had the other day and omg it looked real nice....not had one in months lol smotherd in garlic mayo loads of salad........... ima shut up now.

im off out later but im doing a chicken egg fried rice later as my son and ex are coming over and not sure if im staying out tonight


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Set your self a goal and when you reach it your reward will be a big old kebab. One meal wont cause any harm as long as its only one as a reward.

Make the goal something you have to work hard for and use the reward as motivation.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

been working on my mates garden today back is killing me arms are aching we laid around 10sm of paving slabs and leveled out a area of his garden so i never did my weights today depending on how i feel i may do them tomorrow. had 3xcoffee no sugar 3xboiled eggs.

i may be having a cheat day on the 15th as its my mates 18th bday and we are going to the pub/town so i may wait till then i know i lovely kabab house near the pub.........


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

yesterdays food way cod with rice and chicken with veg on the night

i am off to physio now so going to be doing around 2ish hours walking and around a hour treadmill/cross trainer and other bits and bobs

had 3xboiled eggs and 2xcoffee no sugar and 2 pints of water


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

How much weight you lost now mate?


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

How about a photo of you in the same pose as your avatar?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just checked this journal for the first time. Glad to see you keeping it up and showing some disipline. Much respect.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Your eating more boiled eggs than me lol, good work mate. Cant wait to see the next pic.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As a young apprentice they used to call me "The Egg" this had nothing to do with the fact I ate hundreds of the little beggers but it was apparently due to the fact that I was so versatile just like an egg. I took this as a compliment.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Kelvin where are you ????

Has anyone seen a lost Kelvin ???


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Hope he hasnt given up. Seemed like he was making great progress


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We'll all be here for him when he comes back.


----------

